# Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten



## mixxed_up (17. Februar 2012)

*Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Das Aussitzen der zahlreichen Affären Christian Wulffs ist vorbei. Am heutigen Tag hat er in Berlin seinen Rücktritt vom Amt des Bundespräsidenten erklärt. Seine Begründung ist, dass er aufgrund des Misstrauens und der wohl nachhaltig geschädigten Bindung zum Volk bzw. Wirkungsmöglichkeit dieses Amt nach Innen und Außen nicht mehr vollkommen ausfüllen kann. Was die rechtliche Klärung angeht, sei er sicher, vollkommen entlastet zu werden. 

Damit war Christian Wulff mit 598 Tagen der Bundespräsident mit der kürzesten Amtszeit. Ein Nachfolger steht noch nicht fest.

Quelle: Focus


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Crhistian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Damit war Christian Wulff mit 598 Tagen der Bundespräsident mit der kürzesten Amtszeit. Ein Nachfolger steht noch nicht fest.


 
*klugscheiß* Wenn man den Bundespräsidenten mit dem deutschen Staatsoberhaupt gleichsetzt, war Friedrich III. aber derjenige mit der kürzesten Amtszeit 

Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wieso das so lange dauert...


----------



## Supeq (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Crhistian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Besser spät als nie.


----------



## der Ronny (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Tja, da hat die Presse es wieder geschafft. Man, wie ich die Spinner hasse. Da ist es ganz egal, ob du etwas getan hast oder nicht, wenn es den Herren der "ach so Wahrheitsliebenden" vierte Gewalt gefällt, zerstören die dich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken...


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Selbst wenn es nur abgelesen ist finde ich das  


> Seine Begründung ist, dass er aufgrund des Misstrauens und der wohl nachhaltig geschädigten Bindung zum Volk bzw. Wirkungsmöglichkeit dieses Amt nach Innen und Außen nicht mehr vollkommen ausfüllen kann.


schon echt super , weil er damit einsieht was seit 1-2 Monaten am laufen ist. Meine Meinung.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich frage mich was er nicht legales gemacht hat imho nichts, also hat es die Presse mal wieder geschafft einen Politiker aus dem Amt zu mobben.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. Februar 2012)

Da hat die CDU nochmal Glück gehabt. Hätte der Wulff erst nach der Saarlandwahl seinen Rücktritt verkündet wäre das ganze ziemlich ungünstig geworden.


----------



## blackout24 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich finde man sollte aus allen 82 Mio Deutschen jedesmal ein Bundespräsidenten einfach auslosen. Das wäre lustig.


----------



## Bambusbar (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Wäre mal schön, wieder einen Bundespräsidenten zu haben, der nicht vorzeitig zurücktritt.
Irgendwie  tut das alles dem Amt an sich keinen Gefallen .. leider


----------



## Phili_E (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Armes Deutschland, uns gehen die letzten "echten" Politiker aus!
 Mein Vorschlag für eine neue Regierung:
 Claudia Roth = Bundeskanzlerin
 Lafontaine = Finanzminister
 Özdemir = Außenminister
 Dann haben wir einen "Grünen Kommunismus", Deutschland geht pleite und muss sich Geld von Griechenland pumpen!
 ... armes Deutschland!


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Und wieder ist einer weg der meine Sympathie hatte, ist jetzt nach Herrn Guttenberg der zweite. Da sag ich nur schönen Dank an unsere achso tolle Presse die es zum Teil einfach nur übertreiben. 
Die schöne Mediengeilheit von heute

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Wulf wollte abgesehen von Merkel ganz persönlich eh nie jemand als Bundespräsident. Deswegen find ich es auch nicht weiter tragisch dass er jetzt aufgibt.

Bin mal gespannt wer jetzt "in Absprache mit der Opposition" ausgepackt wird. Gauck wäre ja ein Eingeständnis der eigenen Fehler, ist also keine Option...
Vielleicht ja Gabriel als runder,knuffiger Bundessigmar. So hätten die Stones, Nahles und Merkel alle einen Konkurrent weg.


----------



## der Ronny (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Phili_E schrieb:


> Armes Deutschland, uns gehen die letzten "echten" Politiker aus!
> Mein Vorschlag für eine neue Regierung:
> Claudia Roth = Bundeskanzlerin
> Lafontaine = Finanzminister
> ...


 

Und was hast du gegen "Grünen Kommunismus"? Könnte es dann nicht vielleicht auch mal ALLEN und nicht nur denen gut gehen, die andere für sich arbeiten lassen. 
Geiles Verhältnis: über 500.000 Millionäre und 3 Millionen Arbeitssuchende - dazu noch unzählige Menschen die für den Mindestlohn schuften. Frage mich immer wieder, wie man alles immer nur aus seiner eigenen Sicht sehen kann


----------



## Phili_E (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



der Ronny schrieb:


> Und was hast du gegen "Grünen Kommunismus"? Könnte es dann nicht vielleicht auch mal ALLEN und nicht nur denen gut gehen, die andere für sich arbeiten lassen.
> Geiles Verhältnis: über 500.000 Millionäre und 3 Millionen Arbeitssuchende - dazu noch unzählige Menschen die für den Mindestlohn schuften. Frage mich immer wieder, wie man alles immer nur aus seiner eigenen Sicht sehen kann


 
LoL ALLEN gut gehen ist wohl ein Witz, wir haben ja gesehen wo das hinführt 
Ich sehe das aus meiner Sicht, da ich mein Geschäft schließen kann wenn die Linken an die Macht kommen, ergo muss ich meine Leute entlassen...


----------



## PEG96 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich schlage mal den laut Umfragen moralisch höchstem in Deutschland:
Helmut Schmidt
Wobei der es vermutlich nicht machen würde, aber er wäre jemand, der dieses Amt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut verkörpern würde.

Ansonsten würde ich bspw. Steinmeier und vll. noch Müntefering als geeignet ansehen.

Irgendwie ist es schon eine Höchstleistung der Bundesregierung, so viele Fehler in so kurzer Zeit zu machen.

MfG Frederic


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Bei aller Freude oder Leid, achtet bitte auf eure Ausdrucksweise. Hier gelten nach wie vor die Forenregeln, ganz besonders, was beleidigende Äußerungen und Ausdrucksweise anbelangt.

*B2T*


----------



## blackout24 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



der Ronny schrieb:


> Und was hast du gegen "Grünen Kommunismus"? Könnte es dann nicht vielleicht auch mal ALLEN und nicht nur denen gut gehen, die andere für sich arbeiten lassen.
> Geiles Verhältnis: über 500.000 Millionäre und 3 Millionen Arbeitssuchende - dazu noch unzählige Menschen die für den Mindestlohn schuften. Frage mich immer wieder, wie man alles immer nur aus seiner eigenen Sicht sehen kann


 
Genau, wenn wir schon nicht alle gleich reich sein können dann doch wenigstens gleich arm! 

Ich denke es wird nun Gauck. Schäuble, De Meziere und von der Leyen werden auf ihrem Posten gebraucht, weil es da kein Ersatz gibt.


----------



## Mel0ne (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Also ich finds gut, dass der (endlich) zurücktritt, hätte aber auch schon früher geschehen können. 
An alle, die das nicht so schlimm fanden: Sogar Lehrer können entlassen werden, wenn es nur den Verdacht auf Bestechlichkeit gibt. Also da wird eindeutig mit zweierlei Maß gemessen! Das muss man sich erstmal klar machen, da gibts keine Faxen, die sind sofort ihren Beruf los, aber Wulff und von und zu Guttenberg kamen lange mit ihrer Salamitaktik durch! Denn wenn man sowas schon zulässt, kann man bei anderen Sachen auch mal die Augen zudrücken, hier und da auch noch und irgendwann gibts nach einem Jahrelangem Vorgang so Zustände wie in Italien unter Berlusconi.
An alle, die den zu Guttenberg immer noch mögen/verehren: Er hat in seinem Amt praktisch nichts ssinnvolles zustandegebracht, sondern hatte nur Schein statt Sein. Seinem Nachfolger einen Schutthaufen von Bundeswehr zu hinterlassen, die von neu auf saniert werden muss, ist ja noch das eine, aber das Lügen zu einer Doktorarbeit, die zu 2/3teln aus kopiertem und ungekennzeichnetem Text besteht, ist unerhört. Er hat ja sogar den kopierten Text an manchen Stellen geändert, sodass das nur absichtlich gewesen sein kann (also das Kopieren und Nichtkennzeichnen).


----------



## Hugo78 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ein guter Tag für Deutschland.

Der Bundespräsident sollte ohnehin kein Berufspolitiker sein, sondern ihr schärfster Kritiker.
In dem Sinne:

*Georg Schramm übernehmen sie!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chBjNF9aBN8


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Und jetzt den Georg Schramm oder Volker Pispers parteiuebergreifend nominieren und ins Amt waehlen!
Im Ernst, genau die braeuchten wir jetzt, die erreichen die Menschen,  weil sie Tacheles reden koennen und den Kompass in der politischen  Wahrnehmung vermutlich doch wieder einpendeln wuerden.

Aber wie ich unsere Junta kenne, werden wieder so Namen wie Uschi  "Zensurla" von der Leyen, Joachim von Gauck oder gar  Bundeskofferminister Wolfgang "Gedaechtnisluecke" Schaueble die Runde  machen...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Hier geht es um den Rücktritt des Bundespräsidenten. Wer über Kommunismus diskutieren will macht das bitte in einem separaten Thread im WPW.


----------



## der Ronny (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Hast recht. Sorry


----------



## Knäcke (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Mittlerweile bin ich froh das der Rücktritt nun beschlossene Sache ist.

Die Medien (besonders zu erwähnen ist der Axel Springer Verlag) haben daran einen großen Anteil, den ich nicht gänzlich gutheißen möchte. 
Was mich aber unglaublich gestört hat und womit Herr Wulff seine letzten Sympathien bei mir verspielt hat ist, wie er mit den Vorwürfen umgeht bzw. umgegangen ist. Seitdem ist er für mich nicht mehr glaubwürdig und sein Rücktritt war nötig.


----------



## Do Berek (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was er nicht legales gemacht hat imho nichts, also hat es die Presse mal wieder geschafft einen Politiker aus dem Amt zu mobben.


 
Das zeigt doch nur das unsere Presse intakt ist.Was wüssten wir denn ohne die Presse darüber?Eben,nix.Oder soll die Presse zu allem ja und Amen sagen wie damals bei Bush?Ein Bundespräsident hat keine Geschenke,die leicht als Vorteilnahme oder Bestechung angesehen werden können,anzunehmen.
Ausserdem hat er immer nur das zugegeben was sich eh nicht mehr leugnen lässt,das zeugt nicht grade von Aufrichtigkeit.Und wer hat ihm das Amt überhaupt verschafft?CDU,FDP und allen voran die Merkel,obwohl fast die gesamte Bevölkerung damals Joachim Gauck wollte,selbst viele Jugendlich sind damals auf die Straße gegangen.Meiner Meinung nach hat er das Amt leider beschädigt da er einfach nicht verstanden hat,das der BuPrä einfach zu jeder Zeit ein Vorbild zu sein hat,grade was das Thema Wahrheit und Aufrichtigkeit angeht und man sich nicht jeden Mist aus der Nase ziehen lässt.


----------



## der Ronny (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Do Berek schrieb:


> Das zeigt doch nur das unsere Presse intakt ist.Was wüssten wir denn ohne die Presse darüber?Eben,nix.Oder soll die Presse zu allem ja und Amen sagen wie damals bei Bush?



Nun, wir wissen nur das, was wir wissen sollen oder die Presse und wissen lässt. Das Problem ist doch die uneingeschränkte Macht der Presse, die sich vor niemandem Rechtfertigen muss. Wie Herr Wulff mit den Anschuldigungen umgegangen ist, war somit ein Fehler für den er nun die Konsequenzen gezogen hat und nicht für die Anschuldigungen als solches.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. Februar 2012)

Schade das der einzige CDUler, den ich gerne in dem Job sehen würde das nicht machen wird. (Norbert Lammert)
Mal sehen wer es übernimmt, glücklich werde ich wohl in keinem Fall -_-


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Na endlich! Weg ist er!

Ich finde das Amt überflüssig, und Wulff war noch weit mehr als überflüssig!


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

@Do Berek
Mir wäre auch Gauck lieber gewesen, aber Wulf hatte nur ein normales Verhältnis zu seinen Freunden oder würdesr du von deinen Freunden Geld verlangen weil sie bei dir wohnen?


----------



## Fuzi0n (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Endlich ist der weg vom Fenster.  Er war eine Schande für Deutschland und die CDU.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Na endlich! Weg ist er!
> 
> Ich finde das Amt überflüssig, und Wulff war noch weit mehr als überflüssig!


 
Schade das du anscheinend keine Ahnung von Politik hast.

Hoffen wir, dass dieses mal keine Vetternwirtschaft um das höchste Amt im Staat sehen. Eine weise Wahl ist von dringenster Wichtigkeit. Noch einen Vorrzeitigen Rücktritt können wir uns nicht erlauben. Zumal wir nach wie vor auf einen permanenten Sitz im NATO Sicherheitsrat pochen, wenn wir aber keine stabile Amtsbekleidung schaffen können, gilt Deutschland international bald als Witz. 
Just sayn.


----------



## Do Berek (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



der Ronny schrieb:


> Nun, wir wissen nur das, was wir wissen sollen oder die Presse und wissen lässt. Das Problem ist doch die uneingeschränkte Macht der Presse, die sich vor niemandem Rechtfertigen muss. Wie Herr Wulff mit den Anschuldigungen umgegangen ist, war somit ein Fehler für den er nun die Konsequenzen gezogen hat und nicht für die Anschuldigungen als solches.


 
Nicht alle Journalisten arbeiten für die "Bild" (die sich im Übrigen nicht mal Zeitung nennen darf,da der Bilderanteil höher ist als der Texte,und selbst die sind unterdurchschnittliche Meinungsmache)


----------



## Alex555 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



turbosnake schrieb:


> @Do Berek
> Mir wäre auch Gauck lieber gewesen, aber Wulf hatte nur ein normales Verhältnis zu seinen Freunden oder würdesr du von deinen Freunden Geld verlangen weil sie bei dir wohnen?


 
Richtig, als bei dem Inverview im ARD/ZDF das gefragt wurde, und ein  Reporter tatsächlich gemeint hat, dass er das bei seinen Freunden so macht, dachte ich mir auch, dass Freundschaft NICHT! auf Geld basieren sollte. 
Was Herrn Wulf teilweise vorgeworfen wird ist ein Witz. 
Trotzdem bin ich eigentlich froh, dass er abgetreten ist. Natürlich ist das Vorgehen der Presse, die sich wie die Hyänen auf einen frischen Kadaver stürzen erbärmlich, aber als Bundespräsident, der Deutschland repräsentieren soll, sollte er sich im Griff haben und nicht beim Axel Springer Verlag anrufen. Wulf hat nicht grobe Schnitzer gemacht, sondern viele kleine Schnitzer, die sich einfach aufsummiert haben. 
Ich wünsche mir Joachim Gauck als Nachfolger, und hoffe, dass er dem Amt des Bundespräsidenten wieder einen besseren Ruf verleihen kann.


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Zurücktreten sollte ein Bundespräsident (er soll schließlich die Bevölkerung repräsentieren, seine geringe politische Einflussnahme in Form des Vetorechts mal außen vor) nur, wenn die Bevölkerung einen neuen Präsidenten wünscht. Und das war (wie es Umfragen ergeben) doch der Fall.


----------



## Norisk699 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich halte diese Meldung für die Internetseite "PC Games Hardware" etwas arg offtopic... 

Wenn es wenigstens ein Politiker gewesen wäre der immer wieder wegen "Killerspiel-Aussagen" aufgefallen wäre, dann ok... aber so... hm...


----------



## 0815 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was er nicht legales gemacht hat imho nichts, also hat es die Presse mal wieder geschafft einen Politiker aus dem Amt zu mobben.


 
Du kannst doch nicht bei ner Tageszeitung anrufen und drohen? Was geht denn ab?!


----------



## Lelwani (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Is doch sowieso alles lug und betrug was da abgeht bei der letzten wahl wurde erstmal verschwiegen das es 4 kandidaten waren.

Jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder sind doch eh nur die rechten aber man sollte mal tiefer schauen, was spielt einem die "tolle" politik noch alles vor bzw was verschweigt sie noch alles


----------



## MysticBinary82 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



der Ronny schrieb:


> Tja, da hat die Presse es wieder geschafft. Man, wie ich die Spinner hasse. Da ist es ganz egal, ob du etwas getan hast oder nicht, wenn es den Herren der "ach so Wahrheitsliebenden" vierte Gewalt gefällt, zerstören die dich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken...



Nein, das war nicht die Presse mein Jung, das war er ganz allein. Er hat sein Amt missbraucht und als Politiker darf er niemanden einen Vorteil verschaffen oder sich eines Vorteils bedienen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. Februar 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das war nicht die Presse mein Jung, das war er ganz allein. Er hat sein Amt missbraucht und als Politiker darf er niemanden einen Vorteil verschaffen oder sich eines Vorteils bedienen



Genau das!
Er hat sich ganz alleine in die Sche*ße manövriert.


----------



## zeldafan1 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Phili_E schrieb:


> Armes Deutschland, uns gehen die letzten "echten" Politiker aus!
> Mein Vorschlag für eine neue Regierung:
> Claudia Roth = Bundeskanzlerin
> Lafontaine = Finanzminister
> ...


 Roth und Özdemir bitte nicht. Lafontaine gerne, nichts gegen den echten Kommunismus (also nicht der Ostblock usw.). Und "Armes Deutschland" ist mMn der nervigste Ausdruck im gesamten Internet, den nominiere ich persönlich als Unwort des Jahres. 

Zum Thema:
Gut das er endlich weg ist, durch seine Verschleierungstaktik, seinen Angriff auf die Pressefreiheit und seine Kreditaffäre hat sich der Typ echt untragbar gemacht. Vielleicht hört diese Regierung jetzt einmal auf das was das Volk will... nämlich keinen Parteisoldaten.


----------



## Memphys (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich wär ja auch mal definitiv für Volker Pispers als Bundespräsident...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Memphys schrieb:


> Ich wär ja auch mal definitiv für Volker Pispers als Bundespräsident...


Dann doch lieber Thierse. Musst du dich bei der Frisur auch nicht soo sehr umstellen  .


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



0815 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht bei ner Tageszeitung anrufen und drohen? Was geht denn ab?!


 
Was meinst du damit?
Ich will und habe niemanden deswegen angerufen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Egal, wird doch eh wieder einer von Muttis Gnaden bzw. mit "Bauchschmerzen" überparteilich ausgeklüngelt.
Er oder Sie sollte auf jeden Fall gut lügen können, adelige Herkunft mit adretter Frau zum Vorzeigen ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Am besten der neue Bundesgrüßaugust wird direkt vom Bundesverband der Industrie gestellt.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> Ich will und habe niemanden deswegen angerufen.


Es geht auch nicht um dich. Versuch es mal so: 
Let me google that for you
vielleicht verstehst du die Aussage dann.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> Ich will und habe niemanden deswegen angerufen.


 Er meint nicht dich, sondern Ex "El Presidente" Wulff, der mittels kaum verhohlener Drohanrufe bei der BLOED Zeitung missliebige Berichterstattung verhindern wollte.
Na ja, wer sich mit der Systempresse a lá Springer anlegt, der sollte wissen wie sehr die auf Kompromatkoffern um so gut wie jeden bis aufs Hemd auszuziehen.

Nicht, dass das Wulff in ein rechtes Licht stellt, denn einsichtig war, ist und wird er nie sein.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Warum hat er mich dann zitiert?
Außerdem meinte ich damit die Taten die ihm vorgeworfen werden und nicht seine Reaktionen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Du sagtest du findest man hätte ihm ja nichts illegales nachweisen können. Die Reaktion darauf war: Allein schon der Anruf bei der Bildzeitung(imo ein direkter Angriff auf die Pressfreiheit) war schlimm genug für einen Rücktritt. Auch das war eher eine "Tat"(und zwar eine bewiesene) und keine "nicht so ideale Reaktion".

Deshalb das Zitat. Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Warum sollte ein Nicht veröffentliches Gespräch gegen die Pressefreiheit verstoßen?
Ich meine hier haben Wulf und Diekmann telefoniert und imho war es damit ein Privatesgespräch


----------



## zeldafan1 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Nicht veröffentliches Gespräch gegen die Pressefreiheit verstoßen?
> Ich meine hier haben Wulf und Diekmann telefoniert und imho war es damit ein Privatesgespräch


Die Frage nach der Öffentlichkeit des Gesprächs hat wenig mit dem Inhalt zu tun. Hier hat eine Person aus dem Amt des Bundespräsidenten eine freie Zeitung angerufen und ihr praktisch gedroht, um einen Artikel zu verhindern. Das ist der Angriff auf die Pressefreiheit.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Natürlich darf er der Veröffentlichung widersprechen, es ging aber um den Inhalt. Wenn der Mann in Deutschland der noch mehr wie alle anderen die Grundrechte hochhalten soll mit "Krieg" droht(so unter anderem SZ und Focus, eine Veröffentlichung gab es ja nicht...) sollte ein anderer die Pressfreiheit wahrnehmen so ist das für mich schon ein Problem.

EDIT: zeldafan1 wahr schneller...


----------



## ACDSee (17. Februar 2012)

Wirtschaftsförderung: "get inwulfft."

der Rücktritt war einfach nicht mehr zu vermeiden. Hoffentlich kommt er zur Ruhe und findet eine andere Berufung. Ein guter Kandidat wäre Thomas gottschalk. Jeder kennt ihn, er ist bekannt und volksnah, kennt sich mit Rücktritten aus und alle können sich problemlos auf ihn einigen.


----------



## Eckism (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsförderung: "get inwulfft."
> 
> der Rücktritt war einfach nicht mehr zu vermeiden. Hoffentlich kommt er zur Ruhe und findet eine andere Berufung. Ein guter Kandidat wäre Thomas gottschalk. Jeder kennt ihn, er ist bekannt und volksnah, kennt sich mit Rücktritten aus und alle können sich problemlos auf ihn einigen.



Denk mal an Haribo....das is doch auch wieder nen gefundenes Fressen für die Presse....

Ich bin ja für mich als Präsident! Erste Amtshandlung wäre, diese ganzen alten Politiker zu entsorgen. Die Bulldogge Merkel kann ich einfach nicht angucken....


----------



## Aerna (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Warum so Spät???   Er war eh nur der Jasagende " Gesetzeunterschreiberjunge " von der Angie! Köhler hat Einmal Tacheles geredet und "musste" gehen! Wullfiboy  kann sich jetzt schön in sein billiges Häuschen setzen und Tageschau schauen !  Mal sehen ob seine Wirtschaftfreunde ihn jetzt noch besuchen kommen ....


----------



## Softcooky (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Interessant, wie hier teilweise die Mär der Pressehetze dankbar aufgenommen wird. Da hat die Abtrittsrede von C. Wulff wohl verfangen.
In der er wieder nicht den A. in der Hose hat, Ursache und Wirkung herauszustellen.
Er hat seinen Rücktritt selbst zu verantworten - alles andere ist verlogen, u./o. realitätsverleugnend.

Das Sahnehäubchen ist dann noch, dass Herr Wulff mit seinen Vorgängern wesentlich weniger zimperlich umging - siehe z. B. 
Rückblick: Wulffs Sorge um die Würde des Amtes | tagesschau.de 

Übrigens, was hier in dem Zusammenhang kaum zu lesen ist: die Presse mußte den Job übernehmen, den eigentlich eine funktionierende Opposition innehat!
Aber ein Herr Steinmeier meinte nur in etwa "wir werden den Rücktritt nicht fordern, Schwarz/Gelb wird dies 'eh blocken". Wunderbar - aber bei
dem Einheitsbrei, der in der Politik gerade vorherrscht, für mich nicht weiter überraschend.

Genausowenig wundert mich, dass Fr. Merkel durch die Geschichte wohl wieder nicht beschädigt wird, obwohl sie sowohl das Einsetzen, wie auch den viel zu langen 
Verbleib Wulffs mitzuverantworten hat.

Jetzt ist er also tatsächlich (erstmal) weg - "Bunte" und "7-Tage" Leser/Innen werden ihm und seiner Bettina aber sicher weiter die Treue halten. 
Bei seinen "Freunden" aus der Wirtschaft bin ich mir da weniger sicher (beziehend auf meinen "Vorschreiber" Aerna  )


----------



## maxe (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Mal ehrlich, ziemlich viele Politiker (in meiner Wahrnehmung besonders aus CDU/CSU) haben schon Dreck am Stecken gehabt. Ich glaub sogar, dass die 'Fehler' von Herrn Wulff allgemein in der Partei bekannt waren und man ihn dann mit dem ohnehin überflüssigen Amt des Bundespräsidenten aufs 'Abstellgleis' bugsiert hat. Die Einzige, die wahrscheinlich komplett sauber ist, ist wahrscheinlich Frau Merkel, bei der Kanzlerin kann sich eine Partei einfach keinen Mist erlauben. Aber man hat gesehen, dass selbst Minister schon krumme Dinge gedreht haben (und den Rest interessiert eh kaum jemanden). Dass die ganze CDU mit einigen Wirtschaftsgrößen im Bett ist sehe ich sowieso als praktisch erwiesen an (siehe diverse Dinners im Kanzleramt und wer weiß, was da für Dinger laufen, wenn sich die mal inoffiziell treffen). Man bedenke, es gibt Vieles, das wir nicht wissen!


----------



## 0815 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> Ich will und habe niemanden deswegen angerufen.


 
Tut mir leid wenn ich dich verunsichert habe. Selbstverständlich habe ich nicht dich persönlich gemeint 
Vielleicht hätte ich sagen sollen: _Man"n", Frau oder Papagei mit guten Sprachkenntnisse_
 darf sich nicht das Recht herausnehmen um Dinge die er verbockt oder ihm unangenehm sind anhand seiner hohen 
Position durch Einschüchterung zu vertuschen.

Danke an die Aufklärer und das schmunzeln auf meinen lippen an Olsytle und den Rest der Community


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich, als nicht Deutscher, kann nur sagen ... " wurde aber Zeit ! "
Ich glaube das dieser Bundespräsident das Amt für eine gewisse Zeit nicht gerade positiv gestärkt hat.
Dieses Amt sowie alle anderen hohen Positionen sollen ja Vorbildfunktion haben, das Wulff nicht gerade verdient hat inne zu haben.
Hätte er ganz am Anfang alles sofort und vollständig berichtet wäre er ohne nennenswerte Aufmerksamkeit da raus gekommen.


----------



## orca113 (18. Februar 2012)

der Ronny schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da hat die Presse es wieder geschafft. Man, wie ich die Spinner hasse. Da ist es ganz egal, ob du etwas getan hast oder nicht, wenn es den Herren der "ach so Wahrheitsliebenden" vierte Gewalt gefällt, zerstören die dich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken...



Sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Oh bitte, der Wulf war nur eine weiterere korrupte Marionette.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dWs3VrQTzU


----------



## Willforce (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Der neue Bundespräsident wird einer mit weißer Weste!
Wer könnte das sein? 

Ich bin ja der Meinung, daß alle Politiker und Abgeordnete, die keine reine Weste haben, das Amt niederlegen sollten!
Wer bleibt da wohl übrig?


----------



## der Ronny (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Nein, das war nicht die Presse mein Jung, das war er ganz allein. Er hat sein Amt missbraucht und als Politiker darf er niemanden einen Vorteil verschaffen oder sich eines Vorteils bedienen


 
Mit Zusätzen, wie "mein Junge" wird es auch nicht besser. Ist aber schön zu sehen, das du den vollen Durchblick hast. Es geht doch nicht um Missbrauch der Macht. Der hat natürlich folgen - ist doch klar. Es fing alles mit einer Unterstellung eines Reporters an, gegen den er sich gewehrt hat. Erst in diesem Moment ist die gesamte Presse über ihn her gefallen - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - wodurch mehrere Verfehlungen seiner seits aufgedeckt wurden. Das er geht ist richtig - wie es angefangen hat, war eine Sauerei und bezeichnend für unsere heutige Zeit.


----------



## Fuzi0n (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Oh bitte, der Wulf war nur eine weiterere korrupte Marionette.


Er war keine Marionette, er handelte lediglich zum eigenen Vorteil (Geld scheffeln). Das wurde ihm zu Verhängnis.


----------



## thommy96 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ist doch gut, das er weg ist, er ist von der CDU. Und was macht die CDU? Genau, nur verbieten bis zum geht nicht mehr. 

Wer sagt, schade das er weg ist, soll aufwachen.

Die CDU will Computerspiele verbieten.
will Internet sperren.
will das Jugendschutz härter machen.
will mehr Überwachung
und viel mehr.


----------



## Fuzi0n (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



thommy96 schrieb:


> Die CDU will Computerspiele verbieten.
> will Internet sperren.
> will das Jugendschutz härter machen.
> will mehr Überwachung
> und viel mehr.


Ohhh, Piraten-Partei-Propagnada!


----------



## bashtey (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Inwiefern das alles moralisch korrekt war was der Herr Wulff da abgezogen hat, lass ich mal dahingestellt.
Da will ich insofern kein Urteil aussprechen als dass ich nicht weiß inwiefern auch andere Politiker sich solche Vorteile erschleichen.

Wie das ganze jedoch von statten ging ist nichts weiteres als ein Armutszeugnis für das Land Deutschland und dessen Medien- bzw. Presselandschaft.
Es wird von der BILD(!!!)-"Zeitung" eine Hetzkampagne gestartet und jede Zeitung, ja sogar der Spiegel springt auf den Hate-Train auf.

Es ist und bleibt für mich unfassbar dass die Medien ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken eines der höchsten Ämter Deutschland zertrümmern, was dazuhin von einem Blättchen gemacht wird, welches der denkende Mensch nichtmal als Klopapier verwenden würde.
Ich zitiere: "Angst, Hass, Titten und der Wetterbericht"


----------



## Trepok (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Das er zurück getreten ist, war höchste Zeit.

Aber was hat das hier eigentlich mit PC-News zu tun???


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Trepok schrieb:


> Das er zurück getreten ist, war höchste Zeit.
> 
> Aber was hat das hier eigentlich mit PC-News zu tun???


 
Ein Blick über den Tellerrand schadet nicht. Dieses Thema interessiert außerdem die Massen.


----------



## Trepok (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

hmmm, wenn auf dem Teller ein leckeres Schnitzel liegt, dann immer gerne. 
Ich finde nur, es wird wohl noch genug darüber berichtet werden in der Klopapier-Zeitung (Bild) und in den restlichen Medien.

Irgendwie hab ich keine Lust, hier auch noch lesen zu müssen, das in China ein Sack Reis umgefallen ist


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



der Ronny schrieb:


> Mit Zusätzen, wie "mein Junge" wird es auch nicht besser. Ist aber schön zu sehen, das du den vollen Durchblick hast. Es geht doch nicht um Missbrauch der Macht. Der hat natürlich folgen - ist doch klar. Es fing alles mit einer Unterstellung eines Reporters an, gegen den er sich gewehrt hat. Erst in diesem Moment ist die gesamte Presse über ihn her gefallen - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - wodurch mehrere Verfehlungen seiner seits aufgedeckt wurden. Das er geht ist richtig - wie es angefangen hat, war eine Sauerei und bezeichnend für unsere heutige Zeit.


 Man kann wohl nicht abstreiten, dass die Presse einen reletiv hohen Druck aufgebaut hat, da hast du Recht. Die Ursache dafür trägt Herr Wulf, durch sein Fehlverhalten und wäre da nicht die Kreditaffäre gewesen, die er ja anfänglich noch als Ministerpräsident abstritt, dann die kost. Aufenthalte in diversen Villen von Wirtschaftsmogulen, die Heraufstufung bei Fluggesellschaften,  der Drohanruf bei einem Chefrdakreur und letztendlich die Salamitaktik mit welcher er nur scheibenweise und sehr zögerlich mit der Wahrheit rausrückte, dann wäre es wohl nicht so weit gekommen wie jetzt. Im Prinzip hätte er von Anfang an offensiver und transparenter damit umgehen müssen, was er ja bekanntlich nichtgemacht hat und der Mailboxanruf hat dann eben das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht.

Und unterm Strich kann man wohl auch ganz sachlich feststellen, dass eben der Antrag de Staatsanwaltschaft auf Emunitätsaufhebung indiz genug ist und den Rücktritt absolut rechtfertigt. Im Prinzip war das abzusehen und Herr Wulf hat dem Amt ziemlich geschadet in dem er krampfhaft versucht hat an der Macht festzuhalten. Was ich persönlich noch eine große Sauerei finde ist, dass so jemand jetzt bis an sein Lebensende die Bezüge weitebezahlt bekommt. Für was?

Somit kann man festhalten, dass die Presse nur eine Art Echo des Verhaltens von Herrn Wulf darstellt und mit nichten verursachend wirkte.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und wieder ist einer weg der meine Sympathie hatte, ist jetzt nach Herrn Guttenberg der zweite. Da sag ich nur schönen Dank an unsere achso tolle Presse die es zum Teil einfach nur übertreiben.
> Die schöne Mediengeilheit von heute
> 
> mfg


Dir ist schon klar, das Herr Guttenberg ein Verbrecher ist, der der gesamten Wissenschaft geschadet hat? Da wurde an Universitäten und selbst dem Wissenschaftsstandort Deutschland als GANZES! ein verherender Schaden angerichtet. Vom Schaden an der Politik ganz zu schweigen, die ist eh schon geschädigt genug.

Die Presse hat genau das gemacht für was Sie da ist. Missstände aufgedeckt. Du solltest mal die Presse/Bürger in China/Russland etc. hören. Die verneigen sich praktisch vor der deutschen Presse und unserem Rechtsstaat, in dem selbst der Bundespräsident. Der höchste Mann im Staat nicht vor seinen Verfehlungen geschützt ist, und eben nicht besser ist als jeder andere Bürger, also wirklich ein Gleicher unter Gleichen und nicht ein Gleicherer. 

Die ganz Sache hat sich Wulf schon selbst zu verschulden. Wir reden hier ja nicht über Beamten Hans Müller, der von nem alten Freund was bekommt, und man sagen muss: "Hey Hans, das hätteste aber wissen müssen, dass das nicht geht und für dich ganz ganz ganz schlecht aussieht, auch wenn nichts war" 

Wir reden hier über einen MINISTERPRÄSIDENTEN zu diesem Zeitpunkt, der wegen den Sachen sogar schon vor den Landtag zitiert wurde! Da hätte einem ein Licht aufgehen müssen. Er hätte die kurve zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch bekommen können. Bereits da hätte er sich von seinen "Freunden" trennen müssen, aber nein, er nimmt ihn sogar noch mit ins Bundespräsidialamt. Das ist einfach dumm. Zu dumm für jemanden der Bundespräsident sein soll. Keinerlei Gefühl dafür was schicklich ist, und was Rechtens ist. DAS ist aber eine Schlüsselqualifikation für den Bundespräsidenten.

Dann kamen die ganzen Sachen auf. Schön gut, da hat halt mal jemand gebohrt. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Das ist der Job der Presse. Der Königsfehler war aber sein Anruf bei der Presse mit den Drohungen.

Ab diesem Zeitpunkt war klar, das hunderte Journalisten jetzt keinen Stein mehr auf dem anderen lassen, denn so ein Anruf SCHREIT einfach in die Welt hinaus. "Hey, da ist was, was für mich sehr schlecht aussehen könnte/ sehr schlecht ist"

Da ist es doch klar, das sich die Presse an ihre Arbeit macht und schaut, was die Gründe dafür sind. Er hat in ein Haifischbecken einen ganzen Eimer Blut geschüttet und wundert sich, warum da jetzt wie wild nach der Beute gesucht wird.

Natürlich wird da auch mal über die Strenge geschlagen, wo es dann schon zweifelhaft wird, aber das passiert in solchen Fällen. Vor allem wenn es eben um Bestechlichkeit geht, wo es eben SEHR schwammige Grenzen gibt, insbesondere wenn man sich auf Infos aus zweiter und dritter Hand stützen muss und Dinge die Jahre zurück liegen aufarbeiten muss.

Erschreckend ist aber wie viel hoch gekommen ist, was nicht zwingend strafbar war, aber sehr grenzwertig. Denn ein Bundespräsident sollte immer über allem stehen und als Leuchtturm im politischen Sturm dienen. Ein Fixpunkt, der Orientierung bietet. Wulf war aber NICHTS hiervon. 

Und mit der ganzen Vorgeschichte hätte er sich auch NIE aufstellen lassen dürfen. Er hätte ablehnen müssen. Dann wären die ganzen Sachen wohl auch nie ans Tageslicht gekommen, bzw. er hätte die Sache anders regeln können. Ein Bundespräsident ist aber nicht Hans Müller, sondern eine Symbolfigur, ein VORBILD! für alle, und daher gelten auch andere Ansprüche an ihn.

Was hat Wulf denn gemacht? Fast nichts. Eine gute Rede zum Islam/Einwanderung und dem Anteil an Deutschland hat er gehalten.

Aber hatte er das Format um wie Köhler auch mal ein Gesetz nicht zu unterschreiben? War er so Integer? 

Nein, das war er NIE, und daher auch NIE fähig dieses Amt zu führen.



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Schade das du anscheinend keine Ahnung von Politik hast.
> 
> Hoffen wir, dass dieses mal keine Vetternwirtschaft um das höchste Amt im Staat sehen. Eine weise Wahl ist von dringenster Wichtigkeit. Noch einen Vorrzeitigen Rücktritt können wir uns nicht erlauben. Zumal wir nach wie vor auf einen permanenten Sitz im NATO Sicherheitsrat pochen, wenn wir aber keine stabile Amtsbekleidung schaffen können, gilt Deutschland international bald als Witz.
> Just sayn.


Siehe oben, Deutschland hat im Ausland durch die Sache weniger Schaden genommen als man denkt. Eher genau das Gegenteil. Deutschland festigt damit seine Position für Recht und Ordnung einzustehen, und eben alle gleich zu behandeln.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Man kann wohl nicht abstreiten, dass die Presse einen reletiv hohen Druck aufgebaut hat, da hast du Recht. Die Ursache dafür trägt Herr Wulf, durch sein Fehlverhalten und wäre da nicht die Kreditaffäre gewesen, die er ja anfänglich noch als Ministerpräsident abstritt, dann die kost. Aufenthalte in diversen Villen von Wirtschaftsmogulen, die Heraufstufung bei Fluggesellschaften,  der Drohanruf bei einem Chefrdakreur und letztendlich die Salamitaktik mit welcher er nur scheibenweise und sehr zögerlich mit der Wahrheit rausrückte, dann wäre es wohl nicht so weit gekommen wie jetzt. Im Prinzip hätte er von Anfang an offensiver und transparenter damit umgehen müssen, was er ja bekanntlich nichtgemacht hat und der Mailboxanruf hat dann eben das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht.
> 
> Und unterm Strich kann man wohl auch ganz sachlich feststellen, dass eben der Antrag de Staatsanwaltschaft auf Emunitätsaufhebung indiz genug ist und den Rücktritt absolut rechtfertigt. Im Prinzip war das abzusehen und Herr Wulf hat dem Amt ziemlich geschadet in dem er krampfhaft versucht hat an der Macht festzuhalten. Was ich persönlich noch eine große Sauerei finde ist, dass so jemand jetzt bis an sein Lebensende die Bezüge weitebezahlt bekommt. Für was?
> 
> ...


 
Ja der Antrag auf Entzug der Immunität hätte nicht sein müssen. Es war praktisch klar, das dieser kommen MUSS bei der Schwere und Vielzahl der Vorwürfe. Bei jedem Beamten wäre schon 10 mal eine Untersuchung offiziell eingeleitet worden. Hier hat er schon den Bundespräsidentenbonus bekommen, das man sich halt der Sache schon sehr sicher ist, und wirklich die Vorwürfe prüft und nicht mal einfach die Untersuchung einleitet, weil schon DIES einen Schaden anrichtet, dass derjenige nicht mehr im Amt bleiben kann, weil eben dies für einen Bundespräsidenten nicht möglich ist, da er eben Leitfigur und Vorbild sein muss.


----------



## sfc (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



thommy96 schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, das er weg ist, er ist von der CDU. Und was macht die CDU? Genau, nur verbieten bis zum geht nicht mehr.
> 
> Wer sagt, schade das er weg ist, soll aufwachen.
> 
> ...



Genau, Deutschland erwache, das fünfte Reich steht vor der Tür^^ Nur komisch, dass die ach so pöse CDU in all den Jahren, in den sie inzwischen an der Regierung beteiligt war, den Polizeistaat immer noch nicht ausrufen konnte. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Ohne die Piraten müsste ich noch Angst haben, irgendwann enteignet zu werden. Aber moment ... Da ich meinen Lebensunterhalt mit der Erzeugung "virtueller Werte" bestreite, wie es bei den Piraten so schön heißt, scheint mir diesbezüglich von den Kopftuchsozialisten die größere Gefahr auszugehen.


----------



## Pagz (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



thommy96 schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, das er weg ist, er ist von der CDU. Und was macht die CDU? Genau, nur verbieten bis zum geht nicht mehr.
> 
> Wer sagt, schade das er weg ist, soll aufwachen.
> 
> ...



Also mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass dein Bild von der CDU etwas falsch ist (ich bin auch kein CDU Fan, aber die CDU will weder Computerspiele verbieten, noch das Internet sperren), sollte der Präsident in Deutschland parteilos handeln, also spielt (theoretisch) seine Parteizugehörigkeit keine Rolle


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich finds ja wunderbar, das ist politisches Kalkül vom Feinsten. Wochenlang hält die Kanzlerin zum Oberschnäppchenjäger, dann will der Staatsanwalt ermitteln, Merkel senkt den Daumen (da wird wohl der Anruf gekommen sein: Junge, GEH, ich kümmer mich ums Finanzielle ...) auf Abschuss, und das Wülfchen tritt zurück. 

Bin gespannt, welche Flasche da jetzt auf uns zukommt. Imo könnte man dieses überflüssige Amt auch abschaffen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Von mir aus können sie das gesamte Amt abschaffen. Der Bundespräsident hat doch eh keine richtige Funktion.


----------



## Pagz (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Dazu hier einen, wie ich finde, sehr schön geschriebenen Artikel:
Wulff-Affäre - Wulff-Affäre: Braucht Deutschland einen Bundespräsidenten? | Cicero Online


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Im Text steht auch...


> Der bereits zitierte spätere Bundespräsident Roman Herzog hat in seiner  Zeit als Verfassungsrichter den Präsidenten als Verfassungsorgan  bezeichnet, das „fast ausschließlich auf eine geistig-moralische  Wirkungsweise angewiesen“ sei. Das beschreibt ziemlich exakt die  Chancen, aber auch die Risiken des Amtes. Ob der Präsident allein durch  die Macht des Wortes und des Vorbildes einen Gegenpol zum Kanzler bilden  kann, liegt ausschließlich in seinem Charakter und seiner  Persönlichkeitsstruktur begründet.


Es reicht das wir Kirchen haben die Moralapostel spielen. Es glauben nach Köhler und besonders Wulf die meisten eh nicht mehr dran das der Bundespräsident ein Vorbild ist(oder sein kann). Für mich jedenfalls lange nicht mehr.

Und repräsentiert wird Deutschland schon durch Bundeskanzler(in) und Außenminister.


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Mal so nebenbei: Entdeckt hier jemand Parallelen zum Wulff? 

Werner gekotzt wird später- Eckart ist König - YouTube


----------



## alterhaken (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und wieder ist einer weg der meine Sympathie hatte, ist jetzt nach Herrn Guttenberg der zweite. Da sag ich nur schönen Dank an unsere achso tolle Presse die es zum Teil einfach nur übertreiben.
> Die schöne Mediengeilheit von heute
> 
> mfg


 Du setzt einfach auf falsche Pferde (Politiker, die mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau nehmen - einer war Plagiator und der andere ließ sich seine Gefälligkeiten extra schmieren). Kann es sein, daß du dich von ihren rethorischen Fächigkeiten so blenden laßt. Die beiden redeten von Anstand, obwohl sie null Ahnung davon hatten, und für beide war eher Schande, daß sie erwischt waren, und nicht das was sie getan haben.
Dein Vorwurf an die Presse finde ich wirklich bedauernswert, nicht die Lügner sollen bloß gestellt werden, sondern die jenigen, die sie entlarvt haben. Es ist gut, daß wir so eine Presse haben, die sich nicht von jedem Lügner in Schranken weisen laßt, auch nicht mal dann, wenn er der Bundespräsident heißt.
Meine Meinung ist noch immer, daß Politiker ehrlich sein müssen, und die die diesen Anspruch nicht gerecht werden können, haben in der Politik nichts verloren.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es reicht das wir Kirchen haben die Moralapostel spielen. Es glauben nach Köhler und besonders Wulf die meisten eh nicht mehr dran das der Bundespräsident ein Vorbild ist(oder sein kann). Für mich jedenfalls lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Und repräsentiert wird Deutschland schon durch Bundeskanzler(in) und Außenminister.


Die Aufgabe des Bundespräsidenten ist es die Regierung zu kontrollieren, nicht nur das Land zu repräsentieren. Daher hat er auch die nicht zu verharmlosende Macht ein Gesetz mit seinem Veto ab zu wehren.
Der Sinn eines Bundespräsidenten ist es nicht den "König von Deutschland" zu ersetzen. Viel mehr geht es darum den Kanzler/die Kanzlerin zu hinterfragen. Das sowas zum Teil nötig ist zeigt die Deutsche Geschichte und auf Grundlage dieser hat man sich auch beim Formulieren des Grundgesetzes ausdrücklich dafür und gegen das amerikanische/französische Modell entschieden.
Beide genannten Nationen waren übrigens "Auftraggeber" des GG, hatten aber offensichtlich selbst Angst vor ihrem eigenen System, man könnte das Deutsche Modell quasi auch Repräsentative Demokratie 2.0 nennen. 

Bis Wulf haben auch die Bundespräsidenten diese Aufgabe richtig verstanden. Und gerade Köhler ist ja zurückgetreten weil man ihn von Regierungsseite versucht hat ihn an der Ausübung eben dieser Aufgabe als Kontrollinstanz zu hindern.


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

"Heuchler" wäre vielleicht auch noch ein passender Begriff.

Edit: Köhler ist zurückgetreten nachdem er "die Wahrheit" gesagt hatte, ich glaube da ging es um Waffengeschäfte. Ich werfe ihm nur den Rücktritt vor. Aber vielleicht haben ihn ja andere hinter den Kulissen die Hölle heiss gemacht. So das der Druck für ihn zu groß war.

Und von Kontrolle kann man nicht wirklich sprechen. Der Bundespräsident kann sich höchstens mal kritisch äußern. Das wars dann.


----------



## Do Berek (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und wieder ist einer weg der meine Sympathie hatte, ist jetzt nach Herrn Guttenberg der zweite. Da sag ich nur schönen Dank an unsere achso tolle Presse die es zum Teil einfach nur übertreiben.
> Die schöne Mediengeilheit von heutemfg


 
Ob der echte Chester Bennington das auch so gesehen hätte?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Köhler ist zurückgetreten nachdem er "die Wahrheit" gesagt hatte, ich glaube da ging es um Waffengeschäfte. Ich werfe ihm nur den Rücktritt vor. Aber vielleicht haben ihn ja andere hinter den Kulissen die Hölle heiss gemacht. So das der Druck für ihn zu groß war.


Sicher war sein Rücktritt nicht glücklich, da hat er sich dann doch recht Dünnhäutig gezeigt. Aber wenigstens hat er das Amt vorher ausgefüllt.


> Und von Kontrolle kann man nicht wirklich sprechen. Der Bundespräsident kann sich höchstens mal kritisch äußern. Das wars dann.


Wenn der Bundespräsident ein Gesetz nicht unterschreibt tritt es nicht in Kraft. Was ist daran Machtlos? (Wiki zum Thema)


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ja ok, das mag wohl zutreffen. 
Ganz machtlos isser nicht.


----------



## onslaught (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Schade um Betty, DAS war mal ne first Lady nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## Fuzi0n (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



onslaught schrieb:


> Schade um Betty, DAS war mal ne first Lady nach meinem Geschmack


Jetzt wo Wullfi nichts mehr darstellt, ist Betty bestimmt bald wieder zu haben... 

Also freue dich.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Do Berek schrieb:


> Ob der echte Chester Bennington das auch so gesehen hätte?



Ich versteh zwar grad nicht ganz wie das zum Thema passt aber OK. 

mfg


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der Bundespräsident ein Gesetz nicht unterschreibt tritt es nicht in Kraft. Was ist daran Machtlos? (Wiki zum Thema)



Das Problem ist nur, dass er davon nahezu nie Gebrauch macht (VDS z.B.)
Deswegen wird der nächste Bundespräsident vermutlich auch wieder nur zum winken da sein, genügend Blockflöten für den Job gibts ja.

Und bitte, bitte, bitte nicht der Gauck.


----------



## Do Berek (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass er davon nahezu nie Gebrauch macht (VDS z.B.)
> Deswegen wird der nächste Bundespräsident vermutlich auch wieder nur zum winken da sein, genügend Blockflöten für den Job gibts ja.
> 
> Und bitte, bitte, bitte nicht der Gauck.


 
Wieso nicht?Überparteilich,geniesst Respekt auf allen Ebenen und ist meines Wissen ausgewiesener Humanist.Oder will jemand Schäuble?*schauder*


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Überparteilich solange es nicht um die Linken geht 

Der Voßkuhle wäre ja auch noch ok gewesen. Eigentlich ist ein Verfassungsrichter genau der richtige für den Job.
Wulff-Nachfolge: Voßkuhle lehnt Präsidentschaftskandidatur ab   - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## Fuzi0n (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> [...]


 Der Mann ist Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts. Sein GRUNDGEHALT beträgt schon 15000€ monatlich... und er hat nebenbei noch andere Jobs. 

Es ist also kaum verwunderlich, dass er kein Interesse hat. Er verdient doch jetzt schon mehr (viel, viel mehr) als ein Bundespräsident.


----------



## DarthLAX (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



der Ronny schrieb:


> Tja, da hat die Presse es wieder geschafft. Man, wie ich die Spinner hasse. Da ist es ganz egal, ob du etwas getan hast oder nicht, wenn es den Herren der "ach so Wahrheitsliebenden" vierte Gewalt gefällt, zerstören die dich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken...


 
genau so sehe ich das auch - ich bin dafür das jeder der hier einen "stein" geworfen hat genauestens unter die lupe genommen werden sollte, sofern der jenige politiker oder amts und würdenträger ist oder noch schlimmer eben bei der presse ist (ich sag nur: BILD...dieses schundblatt gehört IMHO verboten!), denn dann sehen wir gleich, das wulf harmlos war IMHO!

mfg LAX
ps: ich fand ihn symphatisch (sicher, er hätte mehr mit dem amt machen können (IMHO waren alle bundespräsis mir zu un-kritisch und die medienpräsenz war auch etwas schlecht IMHO....d.h. wenn es nach mir ginge sollten bundespräsis kritischer sein (vor allem was die regierung die im amt ist angeht!))


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Der Mann ist Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts. Sein GRUNDGEHALT beträgt schon 15000€ monatlich... und er hat nebenbei noch andere Jobs.
> 
> Es ist also kaum verwunderlich, dass er kein Interesse hat. Er verdient doch jetzt schon mehr (viel, viel mehr) als ein Bundespräsident.


 Natürlich isses verständlich das er da abgelehnt hat, aber gerade sojemand wäre mMn perfekt für das Amt.


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Phili_E schrieb:


> Armes Deutschland, uns gehen die letzten "echten" Politiker aus!
> Mein Vorschlag für eine neue Regierung:
> Claudia Roth = Bundeskanzlerin
> Lafontaine = Finanzminister
> ...


 Gregor Gysi würde besser als Außenminister passen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Wen interessierts? Mich nicht  bin ja aus der Schweiz


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Sicher war sein Rücktritt nicht glücklich, da hat er sich dann doch recht Dünnhäutig gezeigt. Aber wenigstens hat er das Amt vorher ausgefüllt.


 Nun, "nicht glücklich" ist eine schöne Formulierung. Er hat sich verplappert und die ungeschminkte Wahrheit darüber gesagt, warum Militärintervination des Westens letztlich erfolgen (eigentlich 'ne feine Sache, so spart man sich das Geheuchel. Richtig vermittelt ["Wollt ihr 5€/l an der Tanke zahlen, ja oder nein?! Dann lasst uns machen."] würden die Leute das sogar mit Bauchschmerzen mittragen). Und das hat den tatsächlichen Machthabern in (unserem) Land halt nicht gepasst, daher "wurde er gegangen". Bis dahin hat er seine Aufgaben tatsächlich gut erfüllt: Nett grinsen, Krötentunnel einweihen, und alles unterschreiben, was Mutti ihm vorlegt ... ach so, und zum Jahresausklang hin 'ne einschläfernde Rede halten.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Nja, ich bin bei der ganzen Sache zwiegespalten, auf der einen Seite hat jeder Mensch ein Anrecht auf Privatssphäre und freie Handlungsweise, auf der anderen Seite hätte er von Anfang an mit offenen Karten spielen sollen was er da am laufen hatte.

Nun, gut da der "Präsident" eh nur eine Repräsentionsrolle in Deutschland spielt ist es eigentlich egal wer das Amt annimmt, zusagen hat dieser eh nichts gross.

EDIT: Wenigstens brauch er nicht zur Arge, das Gehalt/Pension what else, sollte sein Lebenlang reichen was er da jeden Monat bekommt.

Das haben manche noch nicht mal im Jahr... -.-'


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Er wollte halt nicht der erste deutsche Politiker werden den seine Immunität aberkannt wird.


P.S. Diese News hätte besser hier Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft reingepasst.


----------



## MonGoLo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> ...eine Schande für Deutschland und die CDU.



ich glaub du verdrehst da was. die CDU is ne schande für deutschland. so, jetzt passts 

und der wird jetzt, wie so ziemlich jeder ehemalige politiker, eh in de wirtschaft gehen. weniger verantwortung, noch mehr kohle. und "toleriertere" korruption. herrlich ^^'


----------



## Ifosil (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Crhistian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> *klugscheiß* Wenn man den Bundespräsidenten mit dem deutschen Staatsoberhaupt gleichsetzt, war Friedrich III. aber derjenige mit der kürzesten Amtszeit
> 
> Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wieso das so lange dauert...



Dir scheint nicht bewusst zu sein wie wichtig es ist in so einem hohem Amt es ist, sich nicht von dubiosen Geldschmierlappen was schenken zu lassen oder? Er stellt eine Vorbildfunktion dar, da kommt sowas wie nur der Hauch von Bestechlichkeit garnicht gut an. Schau dir zum Beispiel mal diesen *Carsten Maschmeyer* an, der hat tausende Menschen um ihr Geld betrogen und sie nach Stich und Faden verarscht. Son Gestalten sollte man als Bundespräsident meiden. Der Rücktritt war überfällig, hoffe nur das der nächste nicht so eine Fehlbesetzung ist.


----------



## Softcooky (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> genau so sehe ich das auch - ich bin dafür das  jeder der hier einen "stein" geworfen hat genauestens unter die lupe  genommen werden sollte, sofern der jenige politiker oder amts und  würdenträger ist oder noch schlimmer eben bei der presse ist (ich sag  nur: BILD...dieses schundblatt gehört IMHO verboten!), denn dann sehen  wir gleich, das wulf harmlos war IMHO!
> 
> mfg LAX
> ps: ich fand  ihn symphatisch (sicher, er hätte mehr mit dem amt machen können (IMHO  waren alle bundespräsis mir zu un-kritisch und die medienpräsenz war  auch etwas schlecht IMHO....d.h. wenn es nach mir ginge sollten  bundespräsis kritischer sein (vor allem was die regierung die im amt ist  angeht!))


 
Zur Presseschelte hatte ich schon geschrieben - dann weiter zum ps:  Lt.  Umfragen war C. Wulff vielen sympathisch (ehrlich und vertrauenswürdig  fanden ihn danach die Wenigsten).
Das befähigt dann für manche wohl zum Amt des Verteidigungsministers,  und jetzt sogar zum Bundespräsidenten. So sehr, dass diese (eigentlich  wider Besseres Wissen) 
leidenschaftlich verteidigt werden... 
Eignung und Integrität ist da wohl eher Nebensache.
Ich finde auch, dass die Meisten BP's durchaus kritisch waren - auch  gegen eigene Parteien. Sie können/sollen auch nicht jeden politischen  Diskurs kommentieren (da mehr Medienpräsenz gefordert wird)



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Nun, "nicht glücklich" ist eine schöne  Formulierung. Er hat sich verplappert und die ungeschminkte Wahrheit  darüber gesagt, warum Militärintervination des Westens letztlich  erfolgen (eigentlich 'ne feine Sache, so spart man sich das Geheuchel.  Richtig vermittelt ["Wollt ihr 5€/l an der Tanke zahlen, ja oder nein?!  Dann lasst uns machen."] würden die Leute das sogar mit Bauchschmerzen  mittragen). Und das hat den tatsächlichen Machthabern in (unserem) Land  halt nicht gepasst, daher "wurde er gegangen". Bis dahin hat er seine  Aufgaben tatsächlich gut erfüllt: Nett grinsen, Krötentunnel einweihen,  und alles unterschreiben, was Mutti ihm vorlegt ... ach so, und zum  Jahresausklang hin 'ne einschläfernde Rede halten.



Ja, er hat die Wahrheit  gesagt - und auf die Proteste der Opposition  (Heuchlerisch m. E. - wer war denn für den Sündenfall, Jugoslawienkrieg,  verantwortlich?) kam kaum Unterstützung der Regierungsparteien. Im  Gegenteil: teils Kritik, obwohl die Formulierungen von der  Bundesregierung schon vorher so veröffentlicht wurden. Sie haben ihn  fallen gelassen.

Mitleid hatte ich da kaum - er hat, in diesem Fall, die Position der Regierung verkündet -  keineswegs aber kritisiert "... sind auf einem Guten Weg", owohl die  Ambivalenz zwischen Durchsetzung eigener Interessen mit militärischer  Option, als ultima ratio, durchaus differenzierterer Betrachtung bedurft  hätte.  

siehe: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst_Köhler   Kontroverse um Auslandseinsätze

Absolut daneben auch sein geäußerter Wunsch, die CDU/ Merkel sollten hoffentlich die Bundeskanzlerin stellen.. (Wiki, Stellungnahmen)


----------



## DiZER (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Affären,
Affären,
Affären,

was soll aus unserer so fortschrittlichen demokratie noch werden? alles entwickelt sich in die moderne und unser demokratisches system hinkt hinterher. 

mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Offtopic ausgeblendet. Das Thema Piraten, sowie andere Parteien werden bitte im entsprechenden Unterforum ausdiskutiert.


----------



## onslaught (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Der Ehrensold eines Bundespräsidenten beträgt, wenn er aus "dienstlichen" oder "politischen" Gründen sein Amt zurückgibt 
*
200 000 €

*im Jahr, dazu ein Dienstwagen und weitere Vergünstigungen, lebenslang.

Bei H.Wulff ist noch nicht entschieden wie die Gründe zu bewerten sind.

Amen

edit: sorry eine 0 zuviel, ist in der Politik ja üblich


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

199.000 € im Jahr. Wir wollen ja nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Perry (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich bin froh das diese Pfeife nicht mehr da ist, spätestens mit seiner berühmten Rede war er bei mir unten durch, welche überlasse ich euch. Für meinen Geschmack war er immer zu glatt geleckt und  politisch korrekt.
In der Diskusionsrunde bei eins extra war auch ein Bild von Jürgen von der Lippe, der wär echt der Hit, damit hätten wir richtig viel Spaß bei Staatsbesuchen im nahen Osten und anderen völlig religiös verpeilten Regionen, mit einer Bundeskanzlerin, einem schwulen Außenminister und einem Komiker/Kabarettist/Liedermacher und bekennenden Atheisten als Bundespräsident. Ich will weder diesen komischen Bischoff noch diese ehemalige komische Bischöffin haben.


----------



## Glan (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Lassen wir doch einfach dieter bohlen den bundespräsidenten wählen. Die sendung bekommt den namen deutschland sucht den bundespräsidenten. Seine kandidaten halten sich im schnitt ein jahr lang, das ist zu kurz für die medien um die person öffentlich fertig zu machen. Und eine kurze regierungsperiode, so scheint es, ist der einzige weg für die politiker unbefleckt ihre zeit "abzusitzen".


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Gauck wirds ja jetzt wohl. Das ist sehr sehr sicher.

Merkel ist da zum glück eingeknickt. Gauck ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Wahl, die mir bekannt wäre.

Ich bin ja echt schon davon ausgegangen, dass die Sache die Koalition zerreist. Mutiger Schritt von der FDP Gauck vor zu schlagen, auch wenn die CDU dagegen ist. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass dies ohne Hintergedanken passiert ist, um in der Öffentlichkeit besser da zu stehen. Traurig, das sich einem sofort solche Gedanken aufdrängen, wenn die Politik scheinbar ENDLICH mal geschnall hat, um was es geht. Nämlich NICHT um Parteipolitisches Klein Klein....


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2012)

Kennt noch jemand den Begriff Wendehals? Das ist mal wieder das erste was mir zu der Entscheidung ein fällt. Aber Merkel darf ja anscheinend jede Drehung vollführen ohne dass ihr das jemand krumm nimmt.

Gerade bei den zum Teil noch so vorgeschlagenen Kandidaten bin ich trotzdem froh dass es nun Gauck wird. Dass Kohls kleines Mädchen schon wieder die 180 Drehung mit Piruette macht hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich bin ebenfalls froh, dass es nun wohl Gauck wird, der sieht wirklich ordentlich aus und ist mir sympathisch.


----------



## poiu (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

na ja gab bessere, wenn ich das hier lese 

Kandidat der Herzen? Ein Theologe der Herzlosigkeit » Spiegelfechter


 PS. wird ja schon jetzt lustig  Fefes Blog




Ich fand Lammert besser, aber er macht eigentlich seinen Bundestag Präsidenten Job sehr gut


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich weiß gar nicht wozu wir überhaupt noch einen Bundespräsidenten brauchen =? Ja wozu auch...der verschlingt nur unmengen an Geld, hat keine wirkliche Mitbestimmungsgewalt (kann man alles mit Klauseln umgehen) und wo bitte Repräsentiert er das deutsche Volk =? Also ich seh immer nur unsere geschätzte Bundeskanzlerin bei wichtigen internationalen Veranstaltungen.

Kurz: Das Amt des Bundespräsidenten ist überholt und gehört wegen nichtsnützigkeit abgeschafft!

Zu Wulff: Wenn die Vorwürfe die man Ihm zur Last legt stimmen finde ich das Megadreist...er hat nichts bewirkt, kriegt Kohle ohne Ende und wird sogar jetzt nach seinem Rücktritt nie Geldsorgen haben und nutzt dann diesen Staat noch schamlos aus und versucht sich MEilen zu ergaunern...WTF, sowas gehört gesteinigt, allein wegen der Dreistigkeit...Tja die dies meiste Geld haben wollen halt immer mehr...wenn man iwie den Staat bescheisen kann, warum nicht...Sogar die hohen Politiker machen es uns vor...einfach nur lächerlich!

Das schlimmste ist was ich oben schon angeschnitten habe...der Mann braucht nie wieder auch nur einen Finger krumm machen, so wie jeder ehemalige hochrangige Politiker...ich mein was soll dass =? Wieso darf der für eigentlich "NICHTS" so viel Geld abstauben, warum =? Vor allem wenn der Rücktritt aus solch Skandalösen Gründen heraus geschah. Nenn mir mal irgendjemand irgendwas was es rechtfertigen sollte, dass der Mann auch nur einen Cent von der Regierung noch sieht =? Der dürfte sich mal für ALG I anmelden und dann sehen wo er bleibt.

Ich finde das ist eine unverschämtheit und Betrug am deutschen Volk! Aber was wollen wir schon machen, kannste machen nix, musste gucken zu <.<


----------



## Perry (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich gehöre dann wohl zu der Minderheit die mit Gauck überhaupt nicht einverstanden ist, das erste was mich bei ihn stört ist natürlich das er ein Theologe ist, ich empfinde es als beschämend das das höchste Amt im Staat von einem ehemaligen Pfarrer vertreten wird. Jemanden der Jahrelang den Unsinn studiert den sich eine Handvoll Leute vor 2500 bis 1800 Jahren ausgedacht haben. Dabei ist die größte einzelne Gruppe in Deutschland die welche keiner Religionsgemeinschaft angehört und mehr als jeder vierte lehnt jede Form Enthität inzwischen sogar ab. Mal abgesehen davon das ich mit Gauck auch ansonsten ernsthafte Probleme habe.

@JSXShadow das ein Politiker gut bezahlt ist und auch nach seiner Amtszeit abgesichert ist, ist wichtig und richtig. Das hat vor allem den Grund das jemand der sich keine Gedanken darum machen muss ob sein Leben ruiniert wenn er dem nachgeht was er für richtig, ist weniger anfällig für Bestechungen und Lobbyismus, das viele Politiker es dennoch sind ist bedauerlich aber auf diese Art ist die Zahl doch noch erheblich kleiner


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Theologen aus der DDR != Theologen heute. Das sollte man schon immer beachten. Die standen damals schon SEHR unter Druck und haben auf der anderen Seite gegen den Staatsterror angekämpft und den Menschen Mut und Halt gegeben. 

Es wäre sehr kurzsichtig Gauck auf seine Tätigkeit als Pfarrer/Theologe zu reduzieren. Ich finde das sehr oberflächlich.

Gauck ist meiner Meinung nach der richtige, da er aus seiner Lebenserfahrung heraus sehr viel Unrecht erlebt hat, sich dagegen eingesetzt hat und eben mit dem IST-Zustand nicht zufrieden gegeben hat. Ganz abgesehen davon, das er mutig war und sich selbst der Gefahr ausgesetzt hat. Ganz zu schweigen davon, das er Verantwortungsbewusstsein zu haben scheint (meiner Meinung nach: hat). Er hätte ja auch einfach ablehnen können, und sich das Hickhack ersparen. Aber nein, er hat die Verantwortung angenommen und seine persönlichen Interessen zurück gesteckt. Ich seh in ihm einen echten Diener des Volkes, und GENAU den brauchen wir auch. 

Ich hoffe wirklich, das er kuraschiert genug ist, um gegen Sachen wie Staatstrojaner, ACTA usw. usw. aufzubegehen. Denn gerade ihm traue ich es zu, das er dem Treiben eben nicht blind zuschaut und alles durchwinkt, da er selbst die Knute des Überwachungsstaats spüren musste, und sicherlich auch nur die geringsten Ansätze einer Wiederholung verhindern will. Anderes kann ich mich kaum vorstellen.

Um so erstaunlicher, das Merkel ihm zugestimmt hat, denn er wird wohl kaum ein Ja und Amen sager sein. Das kann sich Angi abschminken.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



poiu schrieb:


> PS. wird ja schon jetzt lustig  Fefes Blog


 Gauck ist bei mir eh längst unten durch, das ist eine marktgläubige Marionette, wie man seinen Äusserungen zu den Anti-Bankenprotesten entnehmen kann. Was von ihm als Bürgerrechtler zu halten ist kann man sich aus seinen Kommentaren zum Buch von Sarrazin zusammenreimen, und wer ihn als Widerständler gegen die DDR beschreibt verklärt ein wenig die Geschichte ... NACH einer gelaufenen Revolution zum Rebell zu mutieren ist keine Leistung mehr. 

Kein Wunder also, dass der Typ der "neuen" SPD in den Kram passt, und auch die FDP ihm was abgewinnen kann (auch, wenn das wohl mehr aus Kalkül heraus geschah, um Mutti vorzuführen xD).




Skysnake schrieb:


> Gauck ist meiner Meinung nach der  richtige, da er aus seiner Lebenserfahrung heraus sehr viel Unrecht  erlebt hat, sich dagegen eingesetzt hat und eben mit dem IST-Zustand  nicht zufrieden gegeben hat.


 Ich sehe das etwas anders. Der  Typ mag Unrecht in seinem Leben gesehen haben, ja ... aber wie jeder  halbwegs intelligente Mensch wird er daraus den Schluss gezogen haben,  das man daran eh nix dreht und sich einfach selber nur ein möglichst  bequemes Plätzchen im System erkämpft und damit auch gut ist, siehe  besagten Link zur Maschmeyer (Drückerkönig) -Party ...


Dass Merkel ihn nun doch will ist nichts als das Gesicht zu wahren, bzw. die Koalition zu retten: Mit einer Pro-Gauck FDP stand die Mehrheit in der Bundesversammlung (die Konsequenz wäre, die Koalition aufzukündigen), daher hat sie einfach das gemacht, was sie immer macht: Gucken, wohin die Mehrzahl der Leute rennt, im rechten Moment diesen Mob überholen, und dann zu rufen "folgt mir, Leute". Sie kann es halt.


----------



## poiu (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

@Perry du bist nicht der einzige der mit ihm nicht einverstanden ist, für mich ist er aus vielen gründen (einige siehe link oben) fehl am Platz, aber er ist für mich auch ein Kandidat der Springer Presse 



Ehrlich gesagt fand ich den Köhler besser der hatte wenigstens Eier, der Wulff hat alles unterschrieben was Mutti auf den Tisch gelegt hat und beim Gauck wird das nicht anderes sein, ich bezweifle das man von Ihm Wiederworte hören wird!


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

DAS werden wir ja noch sehen. 

Ich glaube/hoffe schon, das er eher in Richtung Köhler geht. Das war nämlich in meinen Augen ein Bundespräsident, wie wir ihn gebraucht haben. Eine echte Kontrollinstanz.


----------



## Perry (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

@Ob4ru|3r danke das du es nochmal alles aufgezählt hat, denn genau in seinen Äußerungen zu der Ocupy Bewegung zeigt sich wo er wirklich steht, er wird keiner sein der sich offen gegen Acta stellt, geschweige denn den Wunsch der Menschen nach mehr Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit unterstützen wird, er hat bereits innerlich vor den Märkten kapituliert und davor das das Weltweite Vermögen sich bei immer weniger Personen konzentriert.

Er war kein Kämpfer für die Freiheit oder gar Bürgerrechtler, da haben andere Pastoren im Osten wesentlich mehr geleistet als Herr Gauck. Das ich als Atheist mit der Tatsache das wir einen Theologen als Staatsoberhaupt erhalten werden ein Problem habe ist nachvollziehbar, aber dem Gauck sein Haupt schmücken Federn die da nicht hin gehören.
Von den Bundespräsidenten die ich bisher erlebt habe waren Weizäcker und Köhler die besten (ich bin 30), zu den älteren wie Heuß und Lübke kann ich mich nur schwer äußern. Aber jemand wie Wulf der den Islam als Deutschland bezeichnet, wo doch der Islam mit seinen Wertevorstellungen Ausdruck einer primitiven, gewaltätigen und mit unseren Werten unvereinbaren Kultur ist, der ist eine absolute Pfeife und in dem Amt fehl am Platz. zum Glück ist ihm ja inzwischen diese Erkenntniss, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen, gekommen und er ist gegangen. Seinen Ehrensold dürfte er ja eigentlich auch nicht bekommen, da er aus persönlichen (Strafrechtlichen) Gründen zurück getreten ist und nicht aus gesundheitlichen oder politischen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Wäre es nach dem Volk gegangen wäre schon damals Gauck Bundespräsident geworden und nicht Wulff.

Ich finde ihn als Kandidaten ganz gut. Was mich eher wundert ist das er es überhaupt noch machen will. Nachdem man sich beim letzten mal (wenn auch knapp) gegen ihn entschieden hat. Auch nachdem was alles passiert ist und in welchen Licht das Amt des Bundespräsidenten nun steht. Da hat er einiges wieder geradezubiegen.


----------



## blubb3435 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Wurde ja auch Zeit ^^


----------



## Jogibär (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Gauck als Nachfolger finde ich auch sehr sehr bedenklich. Wer in seiner Zeit in der Stasi-Unterlagenbehörde wissentlich ehemalige Stasi-Angehörige zur Aufarbeitung der Bespitzelung in der DDR beschäftigt hat und sich jetzt hinstellt und sagt, er wundere sich, dass diese die Behörde verlassen müssten, da sie doch so gute Arbeit geleistet hätten, den kann ich nicht verstehen. Wer weiß, wieviel Akten sie in dieser Zeit vernichten konnten. Und dieser Mensch soll Bundespräsident werden, für mich ein Witz.


----------



## Perry (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Es ist ja weniger das er Misst gebaut hat, aber Gestern bei der Pressekonferenz da quoll der Schleim von der Bühne und die grünen und SPDler konnten die Häme kaum unterdrücken.
Aber die haben ihn ja fasst als Heiligen hingestellt und den ultimativen Supertypenm.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Gauck als Nachfolger finde ich auch sehr sehr  bedenklich. Wer in seiner Zeit in der Stasi-Unterlagenbehörde  wissentlich ehemalige Stasi-Angehörige zur Aufarbeitung der Bespitzelung  in der DDR beschäftigt hat und sich jetzt hinstellt und sagt, er  wundere sich, dass diese die Behörde verlassen müssten, da sie doch so  gute Arbeit geleistet hätten, den kann ich nicht verstehen. Wer weiß,  wieviel Akten sie in dieser Zeit vernichten konnten. Und dieser Mensch  soll Bundespräsident werden, für mich ein Witz.


Zumal er damals auch noch bei einer Anfrage der PDS falsche Angaben gemacht hatte.



			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe wirklich, das er kuraschiert genug ist, um gegen Sachen wie  Staatstrojaner, ACTA usw. usw. aufzubegehen. Denn gerade ihm traue ich  es zu, das er dem Treiben eben nicht blind zuschaut und alles  durchwinkt, da er selbst die Knute des Überwachungsstaats spüren musste,  und sicherlich auch nur die geringsten Ansätze einer Wiederholung  verhindern will. Anderes kann ich mich kaum vorstellen.


Tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen aber alleine was er schon zur VDS meinte: "Sie müssen wissen, dass etwa die Speicherung von Telekommunikationsdaten nicht der Beginn eines Spitzelstaates ist."
Der Staat darf nicht zum Spitzel werden - Geheimdokumente - derStandard.at

Was ich mich eher Frage ist, wieso zum Geier SPD und Grüne DEN damals und heute als Bundespräsidenten wollen, jemand der ein Problem mit unserem Sozialstaat hat (damit wäre auch geklärt wieso die FDP ihn vorschlägt) und Atlantiker ist...
Ich ahne schon was da wieder in den Medien kommt, wenn die Linken nicht für den Gauck stimmen...das war damals schon so unssagbar peinlich was sich da die "seriöse" Presse erlaubt hatte...


----------



## poiu (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

@Sperrfeuer

wieso wundert dich das mit der SPD/Grüne, beide haben die Agenda 2010 verbrochen, Gauck befürwortet das ja!

Die Grünen haben sowieso beim mir verkackt, Opportunisten sorry denn kann ich mir nie verkneifen wenn ich Grüne höre.

 na ja abwarten wie sich der Gauck als Präsident macht


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was ich mich eher Frage ist, wieso zum Geier SPD und Grüne DEN damals und heute als Bundespräsidenten wollen, jemand der ein Problem mit unserem Sozialstaat hat (damit wäre auch geklärt wieso die FDP ihn vorschlägt) und Atlantiker ist...
> Ich ahne schon was da wieder in den Medien kommt, wenn die Linken nicht für den Gauck stimmen...das war damals schon so unssagbar peinlich was sich da die "seriöse" Presse erlaubt hatte...


 Du weisst aber schon, dass die SPD seit Ende der 90er Jahre von neoliberalem Personal unterwandert und geführt wird? Schröder, Steinmeier, Steinbrück ... die haben mit den Wurzeln der SPD als linke Arbeiterpartei rein gar nix gemein, lustigerweise wundert sich diese Partei bis heute, warum ihr ihre Stammwähler seit ihrer "Neuausrichtung" davongelaufen sind. Wenn man sich mal die Gesetze anschaut, die Rot-Grün so (abseits der Hartz-Gesetzgebung) verbrochen hat, würden sich die ehemaligen SPD-Granden aus ihren Gräbern erheben, nur um ihre Parteibücher posthum zu verbrennen. Und die Grünen von heute sind im Grunde Liberale die für Ökostrom sind (wohl aus folgendem Grund: Hat man ein paar Panele auf dem Dach, fliessen dank subventionierter Garantie-Preise die Euros aufs eigene Bankkonto, ich/wir können da aus Erfahrung sprechen ), google mal ein wenig im Netz, was z.B. Cem Ö. so für eine Gestalt ist ... darüber hinaus könnten die Grünen 2013 mit Merkel in die Koaltion gehen, erste Anbandelungen gibts ja schon ... die Gründungs-Grünen und Fundis würden statt ihr Hanf zu rauchen sich Stricke draus drehen, schliesslich wurden sie noch "früher von der Union mit dem Wasserwerfer vom Rad gepustet" bei Demos.

Darum können die auch alle so gut miteinander: Im Grunde stehen Union, FDP, Grüne und SPD heute für ein und die selbe Politik, die sich nur in Nuancen voneinander unterscheidet (je nachdem, was so die spendende Haupt-Lobbygruppe ist, bei der FDP sinds z.B. die Apotherker und die Pharma-Unternehmen). In den Kernthemen sind die allesamt auf sehr ähnlichen Linien unterwegs, von daher sind künftige Wahlen und Koaltionen im Grunde auch vollkommen wurscht, da gehts nicht mehr um Überzeugungen sondern nur noch darum, wer in die Regierung, und damit an die lukrativen Ministerpöstchen und Machtpositionen kommt. Wahrscheinlich steht uns nach der nächsten Wahl eine GroKo, oder Schwarz-Grün bevor, Merkel ist das letztlich wurscht, die macht ein paar Zugeständnisse für die jeweilige Klientel ihres Koalitionspartners, aber im Wesentlichen gäbs weiter nur Busniess as Usual. 

Wach bitte auf.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Vielleicht hatte ich mich da doch etwas unsauber ausgedrückt 
Natürlich erwarte ich weder von den Grünen noch von der SPD irgendetwas, aber manchmal frag ich mich ja doch so wie sehr man eigentlich seine Ideale verraten kann...dann gucke ich mir das Wahlprogramm der CDU von 1949 an und muss schallen lachen x]
Der Abschnitt mit der Frage war dahingehend verdammt unglücklich formuliert.

In diesem Sinne "aufwachen" muss ich wirklich nicht...
Ich würde lieber wieder einschlafen um nicht dauernd kotzen zu müssen.


----------



## poiu (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

also viele mögen fefe nicht, kann man drüber streiten, aber seine Linksammlungen sind klasse

Fefes Blog

@Ob4ru|3r

gut zusammengefasst, ich könnte ja nochmal auf Uwe Kling verlinken  

Marc-Uwe Kling: Wer hat uns verraten? - YouTube

ja ich mag die beiden Videos


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Dazu von mir auch ein Link 

Gauck in der Filterbubble oder wie wir lernten den Kontext zu ignorieren | Karlshochschule International University


----------



## poiu (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

m-o-m-o danke für denn Link



> Systems und der Marktwirtschaft und zwar im Hinblick auf die Forderung nach Verstaatlichung der Banken



Okay hinterfragen ist immer gut, mache ich auch mal

Verstaatlichen Banken nicht gut, Verstaatlichen der Bankschulden Gut ?  

Verstaatlichung ist kein Allheilmittel, Privatisierung aber auch nicht beides sind Extrema die wir erlebt haben bzw. erleben.

Meine Geschichtslehrerin hat immer Gesagt hinterfragt alles und versucht euch eine eigene Meinung zu Bilden.

Das Internet ist viel schneller als die alten Medien, das hat vor  wie auch Nachteile, man wird mit Infos regelrecht bombardiert und filtert selektiv.


----------



## Softcooky (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich, das er kuraschiert genug ist, um gegen Sachen wie Staatstrojaner, ACTA usw. usw. aufzubegehen. Denn gerade ihm traue ich es zu, das er dem Treiben eben nicht blind zuschaut und alles durchwinkt, da er selbst die Knute des Überwachungsstaats spüren musste, und sicherlich auch nur die geringsten Ansätze einer Wiederholung verhindern will. Anderes kann ich mich kaum vorstellen.



Es hört sich nicht im Mindesten danach an für mich, siehe seine Einlassungen zu Stuttgart 21, Occupy, Montagsdemos gegen Hartz IV, VDS etc. 
Umstrittene Äußerungen über Occupy und Sarrazin - Was Gauck wirklich gesagt hat - Politik - sueddeutsche.de
(merkwürdig übrigens - der Artikel suggeriert am Anfang, es seien großteils Missverständnisse - da bleibt für mich aber fast alles Negative bestehen  )

Apropos VDS: Dem Vernehmen nach will die Union nach Durchwinken von Gauck jetzt keine Rücksicht mehr auf den Koalitionspartner nehmen - mal
sehen, was zuerst durchgewunken wird - VDS, ACTA...


----------



## DarthLAX (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

hm...

mag gauck auch net (ok ich finde auch das bundespräsidenten-amt für den größten MIST den es gibt - sorry, aber ich währe dafür das dieses amt abgeschafft wird, weil es eben keinen rechten einfluss hat und soweit ich es weiß gesetze die gemacht werden auch nicht auf dauer einfach nicht unterschreiben kann...d.h. ich währe für eine stärkung der position des bzw. der kanzler(in) - nicht das ich merkel so gerne mag, nur stehe ich halt auch nicht auf ämter die geld kosten aber IMHO wenig sinn haben)

aber das die koalition (oder auch nur CDU/CSU) jetzt alles durchwinken können, das glaube ich auch nicht (bzw. selbst wenn sie es könnten, glaube ich nicht, das sie es machen, weil sie sich damit die nächste wahl versauen würden, vor allem wenn es um ACTA geht, das IMHO kein wähler wirklich wollen kann)

mfg LAX


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Gibt es eigentlich zu denn Gauck DDR zeit Vorwürfen Quellen?



Neuer Präsident Gauck: Merkels größte Schmach - Seite 25


 bin bei Tageschau drüber gestolpert und beim Googeln nur ähnliche Kommentare gefunden!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



poiu schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich zu denn Gauck DDR zeit Vorwürfen Quellen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hui, wenn das stimmt ist das mit dem "DDR-Bürgerrechtler" nicht nur nicht ganz der Wahrheit entsprechend, sondern ein glatter Hohn. Ein kleiner Mitläufer und Systemprofiteur war er also, sieh mal an .... die perfekte Wulf-Nachfolge.


----------



## Perry (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ja asu genau diesem Grund spreche ich mich auch gegen Gauck aus, ihn als Bürgerrechtler zu bezeichnen der für die Freiheit gekämft hat, beleidigt die Menschen die MItte 89 angefangen haben zu demonstrieren und damit noch ein echtes Risiko eingegangen sind, da sie immer damit rechnen mussten das Panzer kommen und sie niederollen. Wer dann 89 im Oktober November auf den Zug aufgesprungen ist tat dies in dem Bewußtsein, das System ist bereits nachhaltig geschädigt und wird kaum noch Panzer einsetzen, da die Rückendeckung aus der Sowjetunion fehlt und bereits Millionen demonstrieren.


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Hui, wenn das stimmt ist das mit dem "DDR-Bürgerrechtler" nicht nur nicht ganz der Wahrheit entsprechend, sondern ein glatter Hohn. Ein kleiner Mitläufer und Systemprofiteur war er also, sieh mal an .... die perfekte Wulf-Nachfolge.





poiu schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich zu denn Gauck DDR zeit Vorwürfen Quellen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube der Unterschied zu Wulf besteht darin, dass Herr Gauck kein Geheimnis aus seiner Vergangenheit macht und "transparent" damit umgeht.

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Unterschied zu Wulf besteht darin, dass Herr Gauck kein Geheimnis aus seiner Vergangenheit macht und "transparent" damit umgeht.
> 
> MfG


 Wo ist das denn transparent? Bisher höre ich in den Mainstream-Medien lediglich was vom "grossen Bürgerrechtler und die Freiheit hochaltendem Gauck". Wenn man 24/7 aus der Glotze und der Bild nur so was hört ist klar, warum den 69% der Leute gut finden, wobei nicht mal ein Viertel der Leute irgendwas über den wissen dürfte, ausser dass ausgerechnet er mit der Aufarbeitung der Stasi-Akten betraut war - nachweisbar zusammen mit etlichen ehemaligen Stasi-Mitarbeitern. Dass der Typ kurz vor der Wende ein designierter IM der Stasi und Günstling der DDR gewesen zu sein schien habe ich noch nirgends gehört, ausser in Blogs. Sein Fähnlein nach dem Untergang der DDR in die neue Windrichtung zu halten ist auch nichts, das einen zum BP qualifizieren SOLLTE - "sollte", weil es wohl genau der Grund ist, warum er heutzutage wohl die Idealbesetzung für dieses Amt zu sein scheint ...



Hier mal der verlinkte Blogeintrag (mit Bezug auf einen Weltartikel aus 1991) aus dem Jahr 2000:


[...]

"Seitdem ich die Demaskierung Gaucks in der _Welt _ vom 23. April  1991 gelesen habe, weiß, sage und schreibe ich: Das Terpe-Papier reicht  aus, ihn wie Tausende andere aus dem Öffentlichen Dienst zu verbannen.  Gauck mit dem Stasi-Namen "Larve" ist nach Maßstäben seiner Behörde ein  Täter. Ein von der Stasi überprüfter Täter, wie Stasi-Berichte über  Gauck belegen. Daß Gauck im Öffentlichen Dienst verbleibt, wird im Osten  als Ungerechtigkeit gewertet und missbilligt. Sonderschutz für einen  willigen Vollstrecker ist eine noch harmlose Beschreibung dieses  Umstandes."

[...]


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

delete


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn transparent? Bisher höre ich in den Mainstream-Medien lediglich was vom "grossen Bürgerrechtler und die Freiheit hochaltendem Gauck". Wenn man 24/7 aus der Glotze und der Bild nur so was hört ist klar, warum den 69% der Leute gut finden, wobei nicht mal ein Viertel der Leute irgendwas über den wissen dürfte, ausser dass ausgerechnet er mit der Aufarbeitung der Stasi-Akten betraut war - nachweisbar zusammen mit etlichen ehemaligen Stasi-Mitarbeitern. Dass der Typ kurz vor der Wende ein designierter IM der Stasi und Günstling der DDR *gewesen zu sein schien* habe ich noch nirgends gehört, ausser in Blogs. Sein Fähnlein nach dem Untergang der DDR in die neue Windrichtung zu halten ist auch nichts, das einen zum BP qualifizieren SOLLTE - "sollte", weil es wohl genau der Grund ist, warum er heutzutage wohl die Idealbesetzung für dieses Amt zu sein scheint ...


Siehe Hervorhebung.
Ist denn das bestätigt? Wurde er diesbezüglich schon einmal befragt? Und wenn ja, wie steht/ stand er dazu? Streitet er ab wie Wulf?

Ich denke die Tatsache das er die Stasiunterlagen-Behörde leitete, ist wohl eher ein "Indiz" dafür das seine Umstände weit weniger tragisch waren, bzw. so wie dargestellt gar nicht statt gefunden haben.

MfG


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

@DaStash

wie gesagt hab kurz geggogelt und bis auf die Kommentare nichts gefunden, auf einen spiegel von 91 hab ich hier kein zugriff^^


----------



## Perry (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Das jemand in der Wendezeit ein Amt im Osten hatte ist bei weitem kein Indiz auf etwas gutes, das schlimmste was damals geschaffen wurde war die Treuhand, diese hat gezielt und mit Vorsatz weite Teile der Lebensfähigen Industrie und Gewerbe Unternehmen im Osten privatisiert und dann dabei zugeschaut wie Vermögenswerte abgezogen, Subventionen veruntreut und die Firmen danach platt gemacht wurden.
Bei den Banken lief es nicht besser, da konnten Westbanken Ostbanken für wenige hundert Millionen Mark kaufen die dann aber Milliarden Beträge an offenen Krediten in den Büchern hatten, diese Kredite waren Staatlich garantiert einschließlich der Genemigung die Zinsen auf "Marktübliches Niveau" zu erhöhen, was damals 9% bis 12% waren, dies konnten sich die Ostdeutschen Unternehmen nicht leisten, so das die Kredite ausfielen und der Staat sofort mit der vollen Summe einsprang. Wenn man sich sowas vor Augen hält ist ein Amt in dieser Zeit gehabt zu haben nicht unbedingt ein Indiz für Integrität.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich finds schade, dass es die Koalition nicht zerrissen hat. Dass Gauck jetzt neuer Präsident wird finde Ich gut, es hätte mich aber noch mehr gefreut, wenn Angela Merkel endlich weg vom Fenster wäre.


----------



## Zsinj (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich finds schade, dass es die Koalition nicht zerrissen hat. Dass Gauck jetzt neuer Präsident wird finde Ich gut, es hätte mich aber noch mehr gefreut, wenn Angela Merkel endlich weg vom Fenster wäre.


Glaubst du wirklich das da was besseres nachkommt? 
Ich jedenfalls glaube nicht das Rot Grün wesentlich besser ist und wenn Schwarz Rot herauskommt - durchwinken deluxe. 

Mit der Entscheidung für Gauck bin jedenfalls erst mal zufrieden. Was wirklich daraus wird wird man erst sehen wenn es soweit ist, wie so oft im leben halt.


----------



## poiu (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Zsinj woe schon jier gesagt wurde gibt doc kaum unterschide zwsichen SPD/CDU/Grüne/FDP, die machen halt jeweils die Politik für die Lobba die dehnen mehr geld zugesteckt hat 



 wie war der Spruch in denn USA : Politiker sollte Anzüge wie Nascar Fahrer tragen damit man weiß welche Lobby man wählt


http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/photos/uncategorized/2009/01/15/labonte.jpg






würde sagen guter Vorschlag


----------



## Gast20141127 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich frag mich ja immer noch warum eure Bundes-Angie den Gauck nicht schon vorher wollte.
Anti-HarzIV und Occupy-Demonstranten bezeichnet er als töricht, und Atomkraft und Vorratsdatenspeicherung befürwortet er.
Das wäre doch genau die Linie der CDU/CSU ?!

Aber irgendwie tut ihr Deutschen mir richtig leid, das ihr nur so "Kleinigkeiten" wie Köhler,KTzG und Wulff habt.
Bei uns im schönen Ösiland werden von einem teilstaatlichen Betrieb (fast) alle Parteien mit hunderttausenden von Euro beglückt,
und rauskommen wird wie bei den vorherigen U-Ausschüssen natürlich wieder garnichts.

Manchmal wünsche ich mir, wir hätten bei uns ein Pendant zum Alternativlosen Podcast mit Frank & Fefe... .


----------



## Rinkadink (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

ich glaube nicht, dass christian wulff zurückgetreten ist


----------



## Pagz (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass christian wulff zurückgetreten ist


 
Wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich denke dass er meint, dass er zurückgetreten worden ist


----------



## Pagz (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich denke dass er meint, dass er zurückgetreten worden ist


 
Ja natürlich, das bezweifelt ja auch niemand...
Trotzdem ist er freiwillig zurückgetreten, er hätte auch im Amt bleiben können (theoretisch)
Es gibt wohl so gut wie keine Rücktritte, die völlig ohne Druck von außen geschehen, dafür hängen die meisten Politiker wohl zu sehr an ihrem Job (oder merh an ihrem Gehalt)


----------



## Rinkadink (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich denke dass er meint, dass er zurückgetreten worden ist



right! dank unserer engstirnigen neidgesellschaft musste er sich dem öffentlichen druck beugen. dabei stört es doch im prinzip niemanden ernsthaft, welcher mensch sich von wo wieviele autos leiht oder wieviele millionen kredit er zu welchen konditionen bekommt. das kann uns doch eigentlich total egal sein oder nicht? wenn das, was der wulff da getan hat schon so skandalös ist, dann sollte man sich mal regierungsorgane anderer länder angucken, wie zB einen berlusconi.


----------



## Pagz (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> right! dank unserer engstirnigen neidgesellschaft musste er sich dem öffentlichen druck beugen. dabei stört es doch im prinzip niemanden ernsthaft, welcher mensch sich von wo wieviele autos leiht oder wieviele millionen kredit er zu welchen konditionen bekommt. das kann uns doch eigentlich total egal sein oder nicht?


Es geht nicht um Neid! Wenn Politiker von Banken/etc. Vergünstigungen bekommen, dann ist das einfach der erste Schritt zur Korruption.
Wer garantiert uns (dem Volk) denn, dass bei diesen Krediten nicht entsprechende "Gegenleistungen" enthalten waren?


> wenn das, was der wulff da getan hat schon so skandalös ist, dann sollte  man sich mal regierungsorgane anderer länder angucken, wie zB einen  berlusconi.


 
Nur weil es in anderen Ländern noch schlechter läuft, ist das keine Ausrede, dass man weniger schlimmes Verhalten in Deutschland dulden kann!


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

apropos fefe

 könnt ja schon paar CDU Wahlplakate ausdrucken 

http://img.pr0gramm.com/2012/02/cdu-wulff-guttenberg-590.jpg


----------



## Pagz (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



poiu schrieb:


> apropos fefe
> 
> könnt ja schon paar CDU Wahlplakate ausdrucken
> 
> http://img.pr0gramm.com/2012/02/cdu-wulff-guttenberg-590.jpg


 
Ist das echt?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> right! dank unserer engstirnigen neidgesellschaft musste er sich dem öffentlichen druck beugen. dabei stört es doch im prinzip niemanden ernsthaft, welcher mensch sich von wo wieviele autos leiht oder wieviele millionen kredit er zu welchen konditionen bekommt. das kann uns doch eigentlich total egal sein oder nicht? wenn das, was der wulff da getan hat schon so skandalös ist, dann sollte man sich mal regierungsorgane anderer länder angucken, wie zB einen berlusconi.


 Du_hast_nichts_verstanden.


Hier ging es um an Korruption grenzende Vorteilsnahme in einem hohen Amt, von der moralischen Komponente - die einen als Bundespräsidenten direkt disqualifiziert -ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> right! dank unserer engstirnigen neidgesellschaft musste er sich dem öffentlichen druck beugen. dabei stört es doch im prinzip niemanden ernsthaft, welcher mensch sich von wo wieviele autos leiht oder wieviele millionen kredit er zu welchen konditionen bekommt. das kann uns doch eigentlich total egal sein oder nicht? wenn das, was der wulff da getan hat schon so skandalös ist, dann sollte man sich mal regierungsorgane anderer länder angucken, wie zB einen berlusconi.


 OMFG...

Korruption, Bestechlichkeit und Vorteilsnahme im Amt sagen dir was? Und Strafen bzgl diesen Handlungen gibt es auch....

EDIT:
Das Plakat ist garantiert echt


----------



## Perry (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Die Gehälter von hohen Ämtern in Deutschland sind mit Absicht so ausgelegt das man davon sehr gut leben kann und sich auch für die Zeit danach keinen Kopf mehr machen muss, gerade um Vorteilsnahme und Korruption zu unterbinden. Wenn ich als Bundesminister mir nen Kopf machen muss wie ich meine Altersvorsorge gestallte, kann ich meinen Hauskredit bezahlen, kann ich mir das Auto noch leisten u.s.w. dann ist die Versuchung natürlich groß die Machtposition die man hat auszunutzen. Andererseits sind diese Gehälter so niedrig das man damit die wirklich besten ihres Fachs aber auch nicht hinterm Ofen vorlockt, es sei denn sie sind Machtgeil. Warum haben wir denn so viele Politikwissenschaftler und Pädagogen im Bundestag und in der Politik an sich? Weil die in der freien Wirtschaft nicht mal die Hälfte verdienen würden.


----------



## Pagz (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Perry schrieb:


> Warum haben wir denn so viele Politikwissenschaftler und Pädagogen im Bundestag und in der Politik an sich? Weil die in der freien Wirtschaft nicht mal die Hälfte verdienen würden.


 
Die meisten sind Juristen oder Naturwissenschaftler(noch dazu oft promoviert), könnten also auc in der freien Wirtschaft gut Geld machen


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Perry schrieb:


> Die Gehälter von hohen Ämtern in Deutschland sind mit Absicht so ausgelegt das man davon sehr gut leben kann und sich auch für die Zeit danach keinen Kopf mehr machen muss, gerade um Vorteilsnahme und Korruption zu unterbinden.


Verständlich aber anscheinend reicht das einigen, wie den Herrn Wulf, eben noch nicht aus.^^

MfG


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> right! dank unserer engstirnigen neidgesellschaft musste er sich dem öffentlichen druck beugen. dabei stört es doch im prinzip niemanden ernsthaft, welcher mensch sich von wo wieviele autos leiht oder wieviele millionen kredit er zu welchen konditionen bekommt. das kann uns doch eigentlich total egal sein oder nicht? wenn das, was der wulff da getan hat schon so skandalös ist, dann sollte man sich mal regierungsorgane anderer länder angucken, wie zB einen berlusconi.


 
Aber gerade der Bundespräsident ist doch nur dazu da, Deutschland zu repräsentieren. Wenn der Präsident keinen Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung bekommt, ist sein einziger Zweck verloren. Dann sehe ich den Punkt gekommen, an dem er zurücktreten sollte.

PS: Berlusconi rechtfertigt nicht Wulff


----------



## Perry (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

@pagz Deutscher Bundestag: Berufe

Hier hast du die offizielle Statistik des Bundestag, also Ingenieure und Naturwissenschaftler sind da nicht so Zahlreich vertreten wie du behauptest, die einzigen die mir namentlich einfallen sind Frau Merkel und Herr Lafontaine, als promovierte Chemiker, es ist ein Bundestag der Lehrer und Juristen.


----------



## Pagz (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Perry schrieb:


> @pagz Deutscher Bundestag: Berufe
> 
> Hier hast du die offizielle Statistik des Bundestag, also Ingenieure und Naturwissenschaftler sind da nicht so Zahlreich vertreten wie du behauptest, die einzigen die mir namentlich einfallen sind Frau Merkel und Herr Lafontaine, als promovierte Chemiker, es ist ein Bundestag der Lehrer und Juristen.


 
Lafontaine ist Physiker kein Chemiker
Bei deiner Quelle kann man nicht wircklich herrauslesen, welche Ausbildung die Abgeordneten genossen haben, sondern nur, welchen Job sie zur Zeit ausüben
Man kann ja auch als z.B Physiker einen Verwaltungsjob haben


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

früher war wenigstens ein Teil der Politiker aus der Bevölkerung, zB Blüm hat wenigstens eine Ausbildung, heute muss man die mit der Lupe suchen 

Gysi hat aufgrund der Oberschule in der DDR eine Ausbildung zum Rinderzüchter, oder so XD, aber das ist dann aber aufgrund seiner herkunft


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. Februar 2012)

Die Politiker sind immer aus der Bevölkerung *hust*
Halt nur kaum "Arbeiter"


----------



## Perry (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich persönlich bevorzuge es das Politiker in Sachen Bildung (zumindestet in der Papierform) deutlich über dem Bevölkerungsquerschnitt stehen. Den letzten berühmten Mann aus dem Volk (zumindestens seinem Auftreten nach) war ja George Walker Bush, obwohl er in Jail war. Aber als kompetenten Politiker geschweige denn Präsident würde ich den nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Bush Junior war der schlechteste Politiker aller Zeiten, Kriegstreiber und Waffenhändler Nr1 auf der Welt.
Ihn als Politiker zu bezeichnen ist eine Beleidigung für den Berufsweg.


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

@Perry



jein, ich stimme dir zwar zu das wir Intelligente/gebildete Politiker haben sollten, aber Politiker sind Volkstreter ähm Volksvertreter und sollten die Komplette Bevölkerung Vertreten. Somit ist es nicht schlecht wenn sie wissen wie das gemeine Volk lebt


----------



## akif15 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Wulff´s ende hat hier begonnen :

*Wulff: „Islam ist Teil von Deutschland“*

der Rest ist nur das was nötig war !


Dieser Satz hat denen die das Wort haben in GER nicht gepasst und das sind nicht die Frau Merkel und Co.


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



akif15 schrieb:


> Wulff´s ende hat hier begonnen :
> 
> *Wulff: „Islam ist Teil von Deutschland“*
> 
> ...


 So ein Käse...

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Bush Junior war der schlechteste Politiker aller Zeiten, Kriegstreiber und Waffenhändler Nr1 auf der Welt.
> Ihn als Politiker zu bezeichnen ist eine Beleidigung für den Berufsweg.


 Blödsinn, Bush war für die, die in Amerika wirklich entscheiden ein Segen, er hat die Steuern für Reiche massiv gedrückt, das Finanzcasino mit seiner "mutigen" Wirtschaftspolitk ("jedem Penner sein Haus, druckt das Geld! - subprime") das nötige Kleingeld über die FED verschafft, der eh schon überversorgten Rüstungsindustrie ein Konjunkturprogramm sondergleichen beschert, und den saudischen Freunden seiner Familie einen Kotzbrocken aus deren lokaler Umgebung entfernt - und nebenbei Rohstoffe gesichert, für die spritsüchtigen Amis. Gut, die amerik. Allgemeinheit hat mit ein paar Billionen Dollar und etlichen tausend Toten dafür einstehen müssen (+ über ne Viertelmillion Iraker ..), aber man kann nicht alles haben, bisschen Verlust ist immer.


----------



## Perry (27. Februar 2012)

Er hat mit dieser Aussage zum Islam definitiv verloren. Die Jahrhunderte der Aufklärung getragen von Menschen Kandt, Nitsche, Jefferson, Bruno um nur ein paar zu nennen, haben in der Westlichen Welt eine Gesellschaft geschaffen  in der der christliche Glauben nur dank mehrerer innerer Zäsionen und massiver Zugeständnisse einen Platz hat und der islamische Glauben ohne eine massive Säkularisierung und der Anerkennung unserer Wertvorstellungen, wie der Gleichberechtigung von Frauen, dem Verbot von Zwangsehen, der Toleranz gegenüber Homosexuellen und auch und vor allem der Fähigkeit Spott und Häme sowie generelle Witzeleien Anders- oder Ungläubiger zu ertragen und zu tolerieren. Es disqualifiziert den Islam definitiv wenn man die neuesten Auswüchse in Afghanistan sich anschaut, da werden US-Soldaten getötet weil die bei der allgemeinen Aktenvernichtung auch Ausgaben des Koran verbrannt haben, wo ist da die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Daher erachte ich den Islam Ausdruck einer primitiven rohen Kultur und als völlig falsch in Deutschland und restlichen sogenannten freien Welt


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Ich weiß, OT aber:
Was die Afgahnen angeht: verbrenne mal in Texas aufm Land ne Bibel und du wirst merken das es dir da nicht anders ergehen wird.
Der Islam ist nicht das Problem, genauso wenig wie das Christentum, das Problem sind die Idioten, die wegen jedem Scheiß gleich iwas anzetteln.


----------



## Perry (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Oh nein da muss ich dir widersprechen, in gewissen Regionen des Bible Belt bist du einer Horde verrücklter ausgesetzt die auf die Straße gehen würden, dir vielleicht sogar versuchen dir etwas anzutun wenn du eine Bibel verbrennst, aber selbst diese Menschen sind soweit sekularisiert das sie es akzeptieren das Lynch Mord nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, zumal viele aus dieser Gruppe wahrscheinlich die Bergpredigt zitieren werden und zu Frieden und Toleranz aufrufen. Im Islam fehlt diese Säkularisierung, hier wird keine Selbstzensur betrieben wo die Teile der "Heiligen Schrift" ausgeblendet werden die mit heutiger Etik nicht mehr vereinbar sind. Die Absolutheit des Koran vom ersten bis zum letzten Wort wird im Islam nicht in Frage gestellt, viele Christen tanzen mitlerweile um die Argumente herum, wenn es zum Beispiel um die Geschichte von Lot geht, oder darum das die Bibel dazu aufruft widerspenstige Frauen oder Kinder zu steinigen. Dem Christentum wurde diese Allmacht welche es auf weite Teile des Lebens der Menschen hatte inzwischen in den meisten Ländern genommen, in den Ländern mit Islamischer Bevölkerungsmehrheit ist das leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*

Abgesehen davon dass das ganze hier OT ist, wird hier zu oft pauschalisiert.

Also die Muslime die ich kenne setzen auch nicht jedes einzelne Wort des Koran um und leben genauso "westlich" wie der Rest der Bevölkerung. Der Knackpunkt ist wohl eher, wie weit die Religion in einer Gesellschaft verankert ist. Und im Gegensatz zum Islam gibt es abgesehen vom Vatikan keinen christlichen Gottesstaat mehr.

PS: In der Bibel stehen auch nicht gerade freundliche Dinge drin.


----------



## poiu (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bundespräsident Christian Wulff ist zurückgetreten*



poiu schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich zu denn Gauck DDR zeit Vorwürfen Quellen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so die alte nSPiegel kann man hier einsehen



DER SPIEGEL 17/1991 - Inhaltsverzeichnis


leider mus sich gleich weg, wenn einer lustig ist kann er ja belege suchen


----------

